# SPDTool: Read, Edit and Flash your Memory's SPD



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.techpowerup.com/spdtool/SPDTool_063.zip







Using it you can edit the timings and other settings stored in the SPD of your memory modules.

Changes in 0.4:
Added NVIDIA chipset support
Added Compare function

Changes in 0.52:
Added Upload function to submit SPDs to SPD database
Fixed nForce400 writes
Fixed a few minor bugs
Added a few minor features

Changes in 0.53:
Fixed minor issue with Mfgr Id detection
Fixed URL for Memory Database upload

Changes in 0.55:
Fixed Timing Summary rounding error
Changed minor cosmetic details

Changes in 0.60:
NVIDIA EPP Support added for DDR2

Changes in 0.61:
Support added for ICH9 (Intel G33 / Intel P35)

Changes in 0.62:
Digital Signature added to improve support for 64-bit Operating Systems

Changes in 0.63:
Support added for ICH10 (Intel P45 / Intel G45)
Removed SPD upload feature until it's fixed


----------



## POGE (Nov 17, 2006)

Yay I can edit the size of my memory!  I've been wanting to upgrade to 2 Gigs.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 17, 2006)

W1zard is a hero.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2006)

POGE said:


> Yay I can edit the size of my memory!  I've been wanting to upgrade to 2 Gigs.



umm please don't do that .. you will just end up with unusable memory


----------



## POGE (Nov 17, 2006)

It was a joke.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2006)

Is this for memory in your system, or memory on the video card?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Is this for memory in your system, or memory on the video card?



memory installed in the motherboard. video cards dont have an spd


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2006)

Thats what I thought, just making 100% sure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2006)

thx wizzard,now i know why my machine wont boot if i try cas6.in the output from this it says-
cas supported  3,4,5,i guess thats why eh?.it means i cant try cas6 tho' for higher mem clocks am i right?.

thx.interesting,but i dare'nt change anything.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 17, 2006)

It's not compatible with my budget Gigabyte board, I wonder why .


----------



## infrared (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, nice program.

I saw them discussing 'flashing dimms' over in XS, but i didn't really follow, but this is just cool!

Thanks


----------



## Frogger (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks W1zz nice tool look forward to updates


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2006)

Wiz, the Nforce2 chipset is not supported.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> thx wizzard,now i know why my machine wont boot if i try cas6.in the output from this it says-
> cas supported  3,4,5,i guess thats why eh?.it means i cant try cas6 tho' for higher mem clocks am i right?.
> 
> thx.interesting,but i dare'nt change anything.



depends on your memory chips .. some just dont support cas 6


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 18, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> Using it you can edit the timings and other settings stored in the SPD of your memory modules.



Whoa.. wait.. I didn't realize this can edit SPD.


*YEAH!!!!!!*


You rock.

You need a cookie. Someone get this man a cookie!!!!!


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 18, 2006)

so this basically can be used to edit the settings on the ram so it defaults to certain speeds and timings  ? this would rock if i still had that dell


----------



## p-jack (Nov 18, 2006)

unfortunately, the program doesn´t seem to like my mobo... when i start it it says "no memory modules found. incompatible smbus driver?"... board is an asus a8n-e, nforce4ultra chipset...


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 18, 2006)

Works fine on my  Gigabyte K8U-939
 North Bridge: ULi/ALi M1689,
 North Bridge: AMD Hammer IMC,
South Bridge: ULi/ALi M1567

also for you guys having trouble make sure u have any and all programs closed through task manager that address the sm bus such as hardware monitoring programs and such


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2006)

first post updated with new version


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 18, 2006)

looks like a ace program!!! there any guide yet?? im not sure what i can play with to get better performace and if u should go higher or lower?!!
cheers once again a great program


----------



## Crisao23 (Nov 18, 2006)

Awesome utility !

Thanks !!!


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2006)

Should we start comparison charts with respective OC's @ timings and volts?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2006)

i will be adding an upload spd feature soon so that there will be an spd database like the bios collection .. people can add comments there and share their overclock reports


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Wiz, just a question how dangerous is this program?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2006)

As dangerous as any program. You just gotta know how to use it or be wlling to accept that you might damage hardware during learning.


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 18, 2006)

people want to post what they have changed and any improvement and test in a few bench's


----------



## p-jack (Nov 18, 2006)

ver 0.4 works fine... great tool!

gonna take a look at ket´s ddr-bible...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2006)

new build out 0.52


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations, it works fine for me  (haven't tried saving anything though on account of me having no idea what any of those would do).


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2006)

More than likely impossible, but is there a way to check this via software before flashing?


----------



## Frogger (Nov 20, 2006)

Understanding DDR Serial Presence Detect (SPD) Table...  this is  old but gives a nice insite to the Hex  ..http://www.simmtester.com/page/news/showpubnews.asp?where=5795186&num=101..


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2006)

0.53 out .. go submit your memory modules


----------



## Canuto (Nov 21, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> More than likely impossible, but is there a way to check this via software before flashing?



CPU-Z?


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 22, 2006)

W1zzard......
I know this is off topic, but can you add support of CPU overclocking for my Mobo in systool...?
Its clock gen is ICS951412.
And btw, LM85.dll crash my PC every time I enable it.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 22, 2006)

where do I post my info? do you need peoples ram info wiz?

 Edit: I got 2x256 Nanya Tech ram and 1x512 Infineon... its just generic crappy ram... would you need its info?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2006)

Zubasa said:


> W1zzard......
> I know this is off topic, but can you add support of CPU overclocking for my Mobo in systool...?
> Its clock gen is ICS951412.
> And btw, LM85.dll crash my PC every time I enable it.



Zubasa, you need to go here for SysTool:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=33


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 22, 2006)

t_ski said:


> Zubasa, you need to go here for SysTool:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=33


I know...
But I posted this before and there are simply reply on it in the other section...


----------



## Reefa_Madness (Nov 23, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> 0.53 out .. go submit your memory modules



Does that mean that you've added the upload feature referred to in Post #23?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=190227&postcount=23

If so, where to we go to retrieve these dumps, if needed.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Reefa.  Glad to see you 'round here.


----------



## Reefa_Madness (Nov 24, 2006)

t_ski said:


> Hey Reefa.  Glad to see you 'round here.



You just never know where I'm going to pop up. 

Hope that you are doing well and enjoying your holidays.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2006)

Reefa_Madness said:


> If so, where to we go to retrieve these dumps, if needed.



go to memory database on the site


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2006)

Reefa_Madness said:


> You just never know where I'm going to pop up.
> 
> Hope that you are doing well and enjoying your holidays.



I am, and I hope you are to, my friend


----------



## GrossmeisterB (Dec 5, 2006)

Will this tool work with my ASUS P5W DH and DDR2 memory as well?
Thanks in advance!!

And greetings to W1zzard down to Stuttgart!!


----------



## Chewy (Dec 5, 2006)

Did you get my pm wiz? this wasent working with my mobo ds3, I got ocz gold ddr2 800rev1 ram.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (Dec 6, 2006)

Are there any instructions on how to change the timings??


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 7, 2006)

can this be used to edit DDR 400 memory (PC 3200) or any type of DDR/DDR2 memory at all? Id like to know before I download this and give it a try.


----------



## Frogger (Dec 7, 2006)

in a word  "YES"


----------



## Slater (Dec 8, 2006)

hmm I wonder if someon has a stick that is 512 but has 1024mb of mem on it, can you flash it to the full gig?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 16, 2006)

*Freaking out* It doesnt support my P4S800 motherboard... or does it have to relate to my PC3200 Kingston 512MB RAM?


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Dec 17, 2006)

is asus p5b deluxe intel 965 suport read write ?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 17, 2006)

Slater said:


> hmm I wonder if someon has a stick that is 512 but has 1024mb of mem on it, can you flash it to the full gig?



Nope, it would be silly to put more ram on the stick than is required.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

it would also make no sense for cost and manufacturing...but good question anyways...


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

warning: this is a very dangerous tool. not for the n00b or idiot amongst us. only use if you know EXACTLY what you are doing.


----------



## vano_spb (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a BUG in 0.55 ver/

when i am editing TRFC value, it writes wrong Hex one.  
If you wont i can send u mi spd file.

Do you know what  ram timings are changing to higher when i use 1:1 multiplier, 
I only know about TCL TRCD TRP TRAS TRC   TRFC TRRD TWR TWTR TRTP, are there some else, which are changing?


----------



## cka3o4nuk (Dec 25, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> warning: this is a very dangerous tool. not for the n00b or idiot amongst us. only use if you know EXACTLY what you are doing.



where is danger ? even if you write wrong spd there is a way to get back 
inserting memory on the fly 
i tried and saved my module in a such way


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 25, 2006)

because you can bugger a lot of timings, and tbh, i (nor many others i doubt) feel like answering a million threads where ppl have been stupid enough to try the tool without knowing what their doing, hence the warning.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2006)

this is cool i now have ddr333  thanx w1z


----------



## Biggles (Jan 9, 2007)

First I'd like to say thanks for a great tool like this.

I do however have some questions.

I have a stick of TwinMOS PC3200 RAM, which has SPD set timings of 2.5-3-3-8 at 200 MHz. Now I want to use the memory in a machine where it'll be running at only 133 MHz, and which I can't change the timings in. So my plan was to use SPDTool to change the SPD settings to 2-2-2-5 at 133 MHz. I've done this, and in checking the SPD tab of CPU-Z, it has the settings just like that.

Thing is, most RAM sticks have multiple SPD settings. I have a stick of Geil RAM that has SPD settings for 166 MHz and 200 MHz, with tighter timings at 166 MHz. I would like to do this to my TwinMOS stick, but I can't figure out how.

The one thing I did notice was that when I changed the field marked "CAS Latencies Supported" from 3 to 2,3 the timings displayed on the SPD tab of CPU-Z moved from the first column to the second column, although the values themselves didn't change. Changing 2,3 to just 2 moved the SPD timings back to the first column.

I guess it isn't a big deal, but if someone could explain to me how to set a second set of SPD timings, or if this is even possible, it would be appreciated.

Thanks again
Biggles


----------



## Biggles (Jan 9, 2007)

I couldn't actually wait until somebody answered me and kept playing about with it. I compared the hex values of a whole lot of different RAM sticks and then eventually realised that what actually affected the different SPD settings I could have was the stuff that wasn't hex values on the right hand side. I changed some dots to "uu" and suddenly I had my 133 MHz column as well. I then figured out how to change some other timings and stuff.

Biggles


----------



## Signal64 (Jan 10, 2007)

Seem to have a problem sending with v0.55.

Under Chips Used there's a drop down box with HTML code in it.
Same code is shown in an pop-up when trying to submit.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 10, 2007)

cka3o4nuk said:


> where is danger ? even if you write wrong spd there is a way to get back
> inserting memory on the fly
> i tried and saved my module in a such way



On the fly? Are you saying you hotflashed a memory module?


----------



## Grings (Jan 10, 2007)

cka3o4nuk said:


> where is danger ? even if you write wrong spd there is a way to get back
> inserting memory on the fly
> i tried and saved my module in a such way


not the wisest bit of advice ive seen on a forum there........
youre very lucky you didnt fry the dimm and board


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 11, 2007)

Will this work with regular DDR memory? like my Infineon PC 3200 DDR400 ?


----------



## Signal64 (Jan 15, 2007)

I guess the upload feature is still being worked on.  

Would really like to compare a few things, in particular how the SPD's of an initial release of memory compares to a later one (i.e. same brand/model).

I realize that the manufacturing process or rev can change, but might help out knowing by SPD that it occured.


----------



## craigo (Jan 15, 2007)

*ecc mod*

Hi guys,
is it possible to disable ecc so i can fool a budget mobo (nforce6100) to run the ecc ram?
still have other uses for it so i will download the editor anyway but im asking so i dont break good ram, will probably use a different rig to modify the ram as im not confident that the nvidia 6100 chipset will be supported...thoughts and suggestions welcome..woops just though is it the 754 sempron or the chipset the reason the ecc ram wont work?
Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 17, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> On the fly? Are you saying you hotflashed a memory module?


He's....... nuts.

Don't hot swap memory. period. Or anything else not designed to do so for that matter. EVER. for good reason.


----------



## craigo (Jan 17, 2007)

I cant get this proggy to work with x64 on teh main rig....oh well...running vista on teh lappy atm doesnt work either ...ill try if i go  back to egspeee...but right now guess it will stay ddr2 533 not 667 like id hoped on teh lappy.. and i cant boot to change it on teh media rig with teh ram i wish to use ever tried to rake shit uphill with a broom ...dammit


----------



## shadowjack (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm too having bug in 0.55 with TRFC. How to reproduce: read spd, go to timing summary, remember number in TRFC column. Change value to the same via droplist (not via  hex). TRFC in timing summary changes.
Other thing: droplists behave in strange way - do not know how to describe.


----------



## firejet (Jan 22, 2007)

I have 512 Mb DDRII-800 modules Hynyx (HYMP564U64BP8-S5) with factory timing 5-5-5-18.
It is required to me to change SPD, that my modules have turned out DDRII-533, with timing 5-5-5-18.
Flash memory SPD RAM - 256Byte. Your utility SPDTool_055, cannot flashing full 256 bytes.
Utility flashig only second 128 byte (pos 128-255). Pos. 0-127 - don`t possible flashing 
I have tried all variants - nothing helps.....
It is possible flashing only second part SPD RAM. That I should do ?
Help me,please!!

My PC: Intel E6400 Core2 Duo,P965 chipset, WinXP(pro)SP2.


----------



## craigo (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you tried ripping it out and putting it back while your computer is still on?...
(Sorry couldnt help myself)


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 25, 2007)

Was wondering if these boards support spd flashing for DDR2 memory

Asus P5B Deluxe
DFI ICFX3200
Asus 680i Striker Extreme

thanks


----------



## firejet (Jan 25, 2007)

My motherboard Epox EP5-P965+GLI, and has SM-Bus controller on board.
If there was an incompatibility,that would be impossible flashing anything !!
In my variant, i have an opportunity flashing SPD DDRII modules, but not completely, but only half (128 bytes).
Access to the first part (0-127bytes),where to be the basic information -  it is not possible 
The second part (128-255), why that - is free flashing.
I have a guess, that the manufacturer Hynix -  has blocked an opportunity to change factory dates 
Can be such?


----------



## firejet (Jan 25, 2007)

craigo said:


> Have you tried ripping it out and putting it back while your computer is still on?...
> (Sorry couldnt help myself)



Excuse, I have not understood your question


----------



## firejet (Jan 25, 2007)

craigo said:


> Have you tried ripping it out and putting it back while your computer is still on?...
> (Sorry couldnt help myself)



Did you mean that it can help with flashing?
Or you mean that I could damage the memory module by ripping it out and putting it back while the PC was on?

Please explain. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jan 25, 2007)

Wont run in x64 Windows...


----------



## infrared (Jan 26, 2007)

firejet said:


> Did you mean that it can help with flashing?
> Or you mean that I could damage the memory module by ripping it out and putting it back while the PC was on?
> 
> Please explain. Thanks in advance.



He was just joking about an earlier post, take no notice!


----------



## firejet (Jan 26, 2007)

infrared said:


> He was just joking about an earlier post, take no notice!



You would joke less, аnd have offered that that efficient !!! 
You think easily here to write,if you from Russia (Moscow), also are used by the on-line translator ?

I do not think, that at me not flashing SPD on 100%, because of application WinXP.
Now actively I study idea that the manufacturer has blocked an opportunity flashing factory data SPD.
My modules of memory - are the last models, and most likely so it and is.
If to appear the information, that the established chip SPD flashRAM - is the reason of all problems, I shall inform.
It tried to be started yesterday from one module of memory, and then, by the included machine, has sharply inserted the second module.
Has then started SPD_Tool_055, and has flashing the inserted second module of memory.
Result - old. Flashing only 128 bytes from 256 possible.


----------



## firejet (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All!
In Moscow behind a window temperature - 15, but it does not prevent to work further 
Already there is a new information on my problem!
We have a good national saying: "The bad head - does not give hands of rest" 
The used microchip SPDRAM in DIMM modules DDRII of memory - has protection against rewriting.
I have found in the Internet all data on this RAM chip.

*CAT34C02
2-Kb I2C EEPROM for DDR2 DIMM Serial Presence Detect*
FEATURES

■   Supports Standard and Fast I2C Protocol

■   1.7 V to 5.5 V Supply Voltage Range

■   16-Byte Page Write Buffer

■   Hardware Write Protection for entire memory

■   Software Write Protection for lower 128 Bytes

■   Schmitt Triggers and Noise Suppression Filters on I2C Bus Inputs (SCL and SDA).

■   Low power CMOS technology

■   1,000,000 program/erase cycles

■   100 year data retention
DEVICE DESCRIPTION

The  CAT34C02  is  a  2-Kb  Serial  CMOS  EEPROM, internally organized as 16 pages of 16 bytes each, for
a total of 256 bytes of 8 bits each.

It  features  a  16-byte  page  write  buffer  and  supports both the Standard (100 kHz) as well as Fast (400 kHz) I2C protocol.

Write operations can be inhibited by taking the WP pin High (this protects the entire memory) or by setting an internal Write Protect ﬂag via Software command (this protects the lower half of the memory).

In addition to Permanent Software Write Protection, the  CAT34C02  also  features  JEDEC  compatible Reversible Software Write Protection for DDR2 Serial Presence Detect (SPD) applications operating over the 1.7 V to 3.6 V supply voltage range.
The CAT34C02 is fully backwards compatible with earlier DDR1 SPD applications operating over the
1.7 V to 5.5 V supply voltage range.


----------



## firejet (Jan 26, 2007)

*WRITE OPERATIONS*

*Byte Write*
In Byte Write mode the Master sends a START, followed by Slave address, byte address and data to be written
(Figure 5). The Slave acknowledges all 3 bytes, and the Master then follows up with a STOP, which in turn starts the internal Write operation (Figure 6). During internal Write, the Slave will not acknowledge any Read or Write request from the Master.

*Page Write*
The CAT34C02 contains 256 bytes of data, arranged in 16 pages of 16 bytes each. A page is selected by the
4 most signiﬁcant bits of the address byte following the Slave address, while the 4 least signiﬁcant bits point to the byte within the page. Up to 16 bytes can be written in one Write cycle (Figure 7).

The internal byte address counter is automatically in- cremented after each data byte is loaded. If the Master transmits more than 16 data bytes, then earlier bytes will be overwritten by later bytes in a ‘wrap-around’ fashion
(within the selected page). The internal Write cycle starts immediately following the STOP.

Acknowledge Polling
Acknowledge  polling  can  be  used  to  determine  if  the CAT34C02 is busy writing or is ready to accept com- mands.  Polling  is  implemented  by  interrogating  the device  with  a  ‘Selective  Read’ command  (see  READ OPERATIONS).

The CAT34C02 will not acknowledge the Slave address, as long as internal Write is in progress.

*Hardware Write Protection*
With the WP pin held HIGH, the entire memory, as well as the SWP ﬂags are protected against Write operations
(Figure 8). If the WP pin is left ﬂoating or is grounded, it has no impact on the operation of the CAT34C02.

*SOFTWARE WRITE PROTECTION*
The lower half of memory (ﬁrst 128 bytes) can be pro- tected  against  Write  operations  by  setting  one  of  two Software Write Protection (SWP) ﬂags.

The Permanent Software Write Protection (PSWP) ﬂag can be set, but not cleared, by the user. This ﬂag can be set or queried ‘in-system’.

The Reversible Software Write Protection (RSWP) ﬂag can be set or queried and cleared by the user during DDR2  DIMM  testing.  All  RSWP  related  commands require the presence of a very high voltage - VHV  - on address pin A0 and ﬁxed CMOS logic levels on the other two address pins. Thus, for RSWP related commands, the address pins are used to decode the mode, rather than to ‘identify’ the device.

A detailed  description  of  all  SWP  commands  can  be found in Table 1. All these commands are preceded by
a START and terminated with a STOP, following the ACK
or NoACK from the CAT34C02.

The  ﬁrst  four  bits  of  the  Slave  address  byte  must  be
0110, in contrast to the regular 1010 ‘preamble’ used for memory Read or Write commands. The next three bits  must  match  the  logic  state  of  the  three  physical address  pins.  For  PSWP  commands,  the  address pins are all at CMOS levels, and any one of the eight possible combinations is valid. For RSWP commands, the A0  pin must be at VHV  and will be interpreted as a logic ‘1’. The other two address pins must be at ﬁxed CMOS levels, A2 at GND and A1 at GND for Set RSWP commands  and  at  VCC   for  Clear  RSWP  commands. The  VHV   level  must  be  established  on  pin  A0   before the START and maintained just beyond the STOP.

Commands where the last bit of the Slave address is
‘0’, are similar to a ‘Byte Write’, except that both byte address and data following the Slave address, are ‘don’t care’ (i.e. just place holders) (Figure 12).

Query type commands, where the last bit in the Slave address is ‘1’, are somewhat similar to an’‘Immediate Address Read’, except that no data byte is expected from the device; the ACK or NoACK itself is the response to the query. Therefore, the Master will immediately follow up this response with a STOP (Figure 13).


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi!

I got 2x 256Mb Mushkin LevelII PC3500 sticks. One of them had other SPD settings 2-2-2-6-(TRRD2)@200Mhz than it should have 2-3-3-7-(TRC12)@217MHz. 
I think thats quite unlikely that this mistake with different SPDs happens Mushkin so maybe that is done on purpose for compability issues. 
However I used SPDTool to program the right settings into the other sticks SPD and it seems like my PC is starting right away now (Had to boot several times before when cold starting the PC - that can kill systems)


----------



## yarasa112 (Feb 19, 2007)

*almost dead rams*

i tried that tool.guess what my  1 dim ram is dead.when i put modded dim system doest boot.i worked 3 hours and found solution .i boot with working 1 dim.then in windows when system is running i put dead ram to slot.then i flashed back to original. 
 I DON'T ADVICE TO USE IT.IF YOU NEED MORE SPEED USE BIOS.THERE IS NO NEED TO FLASH RAM.OR BUY NEW RAM.ITS SUICIDE FLASHING RAM.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 19, 2007)

*Whats next CPU hotfalshing?*

Man your realy luck that you didn´t killed the motherboard, CPU or other stuff when doing it with powered PC - Howswapping rams or graphics cards is somehow popular - next they hotswapping CPUs lol
You could have installed the working ram in slot one - set the bios to its spd speeds - turned the pc off - installed the faulty ram in slot 2 and boot - it should have worked that way.


----------



## QNX (Feb 20, 2007)

hello, i made problems for myself with this tool

dunno why, but i've flashed into 1 ram module A-DATA Vitesta DDR2-1000 timings from the A-DATA Vitesta DDR2-800 and now i can't boot wondows to reflash it again

i think it working before wothout loading desktop, dos i mean, cause even if i set very high timing, i get all boot sequence, windows boot logo, and freeze after trying to load desktop

i wonder, if there any dos utility for flashing sdp's of maybe linux? 10x


----------



## QNX (Feb 20, 2007)

i don't want to try hot swapping ram, yet


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 20, 2007)

You should be able to reflash the module by swapping it with another or by setting your BIOS to not use SPD. If that doesn't work perhaps you can boot into safe mode?


----------



## QNX (Feb 20, 2007)

i've tried o set high timing valusses and boot into save mode, but no use, i'm geting green screen )

swapping you mean on hot?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 20, 2007)

No not hot, just put another module in the first slot and put the "damaged" one in another slot.


----------



## QNX (Feb 20, 2007)

> No not hot, just put another module in the first slot and put the "damaged" one in another slot.


i've tried this, and i can't boot windows even in safe mode

i thing with dos it's possible to reflash, but i don't know any suitable utility


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 20, 2007)

As far as I know the quick boot option in bios is responsible than the bios takes the memory timings from the spd(s). Try to find out the right ones for the damaged module and set them in the bios with the working module in memory slot 1 and turn of quick boot option - then put the faulty one in slot 1 and try to boot to windows.


----------



## QNX (Feb 20, 2007)

ok 

again

i know what is the damage module, i've tried to put it into different slots, as single, and with other modules

in single (damage) mode PC hanging on the POST, no matter what timing i've set before with the working one

with other modules PC booting almost to the windows desktop and hangs

i'm trying to ask about any other solution to reflash right spd, without booting windows, cause i just can't do it with any configuration, any timings, any voltage

maybe there are Linux software or some dos flashers?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 21, 2007)

Can you underclock your system perhaps? Or set a memory divider so the memory runs far below it's stock settings?

Also, you seem unable to boot Windows, it could be that while the module was unstable some file got damaged due to it and the installation is damaged. Can you perhaps run memtest ,BartPE or other OS from CD/DVD to try it out?


----------



## QNX (Feb 21, 2007)

omg  i'm not so lame

i've sad already, i can boot system with optimal valuse almost to win desktop

this values is 533 for ram and from 5-5-518 to 5-6-6-23

bartpe also can't load graphics desktop


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 21, 2007)

QNX said:


> omg  i'm not so lame
> 
> i've sad already, i can boot system with optimal valuse almost to win desktop
> 
> ...



Underclock the RAM?


----------



## QNX (Feb 21, 2007)

yes, it's underclockers from 1000 to 533


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ah yes, it's DDR2 1000, so at 533 it should be able to work problem free. Since BartPE doesn't boot either I would say your Windows installation isn't the cause. Can you perhaps try it in another machine? Perhaps the board is just picky.


----------



## QNX (Feb 21, 2007)

well, a don't habe another ddr2 mobo, so can't do anything atm

as far as i kno, the full access to hardware can be done from linux, but there are no one to help with this one


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 21, 2007)

A WinXp preinstallation CD maybe would be able to boot and from there some Win32 programs can be started - I have once started Spybot from it due to so heavy infection that the computer hung up at normal startup.


----------



## QNX (Feb 21, 2007)

winpe also hangs on attempt to load desktop


----------



## kgp700 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Verify failed*







(Im not good at English,please understand )

Im using hynix 4200 ECC 512MB two sticks

I tried to write hynix 5300 non-ECC 512MB SPD file but verify failed

why verify failed?  

May be can not write on AW9D-MAX Board?


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 22, 2007)

Does sound like you try to put a 10cm cube through a 5cm round hole - not quite compatible


----------



## kgp700 (Feb 22, 2007)

i'm using original 4200ECC SPD file
and edit ram clock 267Mhz to 333Mhz
but verify failad ,too


----------



## brite_eye (Mar 11, 2007)

*Incompatible smbus*

I was getting incompatible smbus on my MSI 648 (SIS) mob, but running CPU-Z first seems to open the path and allow read and write access to SPD!

Can anyone explain why my motherboard wants to keep using tRAS of 7 even after I bump the SPD value to 8?   Only 256MB DDRs with an SPD tRAS of 7 work at 400 MHZ.  All the larger sizes have a tRAS of 8 and only work at lower speeds.  Any suggestions on how to make the motherboard use the value of 8? Even increasing it to 9 does not work.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2007)

updated to 0.60:

nvidia epp support


----------



## Frogger (Apr 9, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> updated to 0.60:
> 
> nvidia epp support



   Thks...  use it at least once a week


----------



## mrhelix (Apr 9, 2007)

Really thanks bro, Keep it coming


----------



## mrhelix (Apr 9, 2007)

Can I ask a silly question ?

 Can we write an EPP profile on a regular stick ?


----------



## mrhelix (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh my Godness!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 10, 2007)

works for you on epp enabled motherboard?


----------



## |sWORDs| (Apr 11, 2007)

mrhelix said:


> Oh my Godness!!!


How the hell did you manage to do that? I've tried with W1zzard almost all night, but it didn't work.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 11, 2007)

"This Driver Has Been Blocked From Loading"

Wizzard this thing aint closer in working in x64 windows is it ?


----------



## mrhelix (Apr 11, 2007)

|sWORDs| said:


> How the hell did you manage to do that? I've tried with W1zzard almost all night, but it didn't work.



I don't know how , I haven't test it yet . I just write on my sticks only.
That I waiting for MOBO shipping a few day


----------



## |sWORDs| (Apr 11, 2007)

mrhelix said:


> I don't know how , I haven't test it yet . I just write on my sticks only.
> That I waiting for MOBO shipping a few day



I got it working, but there are a lot of strange things, some settings get selected from SPD (tRC, tRFC), some settings from EPP (CL,tRCD,tRP,tRAS) and some seem selected by bios (CR, tRRD, tWR, tRTW, tWTR).  

My board didn't boot because the bios keeps selecting 1T so I loosened the other timings and it works now.

*Bios*: All AUTO

*EPP SPDTOOL*:








*SPD/EPP Everest*:




*Chipset timings Everest*:


----------



## mrhelix (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey bro , Does it run on Win9X ?
 Last night I have a bad flashing , and I got Bluescreen on XP  
How to get my SPD back  

I think I need a native DOS ver with the basically use 
Example ; spdtool -dimm 0 -save my.spd , spdtool -dimm0 -write my.spd  
Can it be ?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Apr 29, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/spdtool/SPDTool_060.zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand how it works hahaha xD i'm really n00b in matters of overclocking  i want to learn plzzz  somebody helpmeeee xD


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 29, 2007)

Still wont work on x64 windows


----------



## FabioMC (May 13, 2007)

*Problem after changing firmware*

I have two sticks (2x 512) of OCZ PC3200 GOLD VX PC3200 (winbond utt). Then I bought 2x512 of Mushkin PC3200 Blue CL2 but my system detected only 1gb. I searched in the forums and discovered that both sticks have to be the same CAS SPD in the firmware(ocz was 3 and mushkin 2). So I downloaded SPDTOOL and changed mushkin to 3. Finally the system booted with 2gb. But the two modules from mushkin dissapeared from everest and now there´s a module 7 in SPDTOOL. What went wrong ? How can I solve it ?


----------



## kgp700 (May 13, 2007)

*Never work in hynix ddr2 rams,,,*

Never work in hynix ddr2 rams,,,(4200,5300,6400)

because verify error

please solve it


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

/ket hangs head in sadness. What did I say some pages back now? dont mess with SPD tool unless you know EXACTLY what your doing, otherwise you will probably fudge your SPD data, and that makes ket sad


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 17, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> /ket hangs head in sadness. What did I say some pages back now? dont mess with SPD tool unless you know EXACTLY what your doing, otherwise you will probably fudge your SPD data, and that makes ket sad



Ketxxx!! Zera~ wants to become your padawan  can it be? xD


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Perhaps  over time I've had many a youngling request to become my padawan. Maybe its time I found someone worthy by pitting their brain with some tasks


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 17, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Perhaps  over time I've had many a youngling request to become my padawan. Maybe its time I found someone worthy by pitting their brain with some tasks



Me! Me!!11oneone Pick meeeee!!11oneone
plz? xD


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

I'll start a thread in the general area in a bit


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 17, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I'll start a thread in the general area in a bit





WOWOWOWOWOWWW!!! Yer da best!!!1oneone


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

link


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2007)

updated to 0.61


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2007)

Anyone know how I would use SPDTool to force a 1T command rate on my Ballistix Tracer pc8500? There is no option in the bios on my DS3 board to do it...


----------



## Frogger (May 25, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> updated to 0.61



 ThankS


----------



## Liquid3D (Jun 5, 2007)

Wanted healthy Serial dumps from 1GB kit of MUshkin XP8500, Crucial Ballistix PC2-1000 (non tracer). 

I have these kits and they were damaged whil running under the now infamous BIOS 903 written for the Asus M2n32-SLI. This BIOS was supposed to "Enhance Memory Performance" and un-officially support the Opteron. I flashed for Opteron support and while the Opteron worked I was noticing random re-boots and shut-downs for sometime. They were so random I just couldnt trouble-shoot them. I was about to return the Opteron when a stick of Mushkin XP8500 fried. 

EDIT: I will begin to dump some memory SPD's o enrich the database. By the way where are the ibnstructions for use, in the software? I read them somewhere...

Link to M2N32-SLI download page. Refresh this page then click on BIOS History at the top of the page, 903 was removed (for obvious reasons) but remains in history.


----------



## theLost (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello!
What's about supporting Windows Vista x64?

Sorry, if this quistion was already asked.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2007)

theLost said:


> Hello!
> What's about supporting Windows Vista x64?
> 
> Sorry, if this quistion was already asked.



vista x64 needs a code signing license which is like 800 bucks for 2 years .. i will buy one soon to be used for all the tools i develop


----------



## theLost (Jun 13, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> vista x64 needs a code signing license which is like 800 bucks for 2 years .. i will buy one soon to be used for all the tools i develop



Thank you for the answer... We'll wait


----------



## Frogger (Jun 13, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> vista x64 needs a code signing license which is like 800 bucks for 2 years .. i will buy one soon to be used for all the tools i develop



the best news I'v read today !!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 13, 2007)

Liquid3D said:


> Wanted healthy Serial dumps from 1GB kit of MUshkin XP8500, Crucial Ballistix PC2-1000 (non tracer).
> 
> I have these kits and they were damaged whil running under the now infamous BIOS 903 written for the Asus M2n32-SLI. This BIOS was supposed to "Enhance Memory Performance" and un-officially support the Opteron. I flashed for Opteron support and while the Opteron worked I was noticing random re-boots and shut-downs for sometime. They were so random I just couldnt trouble-shoot them. I was about to return the Opteron when a stick of Mushkin XP8500 fried.
> 
> ...



I can dump the SPD data from my XP8000 kit if you want.

ed- looking at spdtool 0.61 quickly it appears as tho EPP profiles can be added even on modules that dont origionally support EPP. That right w1z?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> looking at spdtool 0.61 quickly it appears as tho EPP profiles can be added even on modules that dont origionally support EPP. That right w1z?



yep


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 13, 2007)

Ahh I thought so. Just thought better get it clarified for the newbs  I havent looked at spdtool much, but is there options to make certain modules more "friendly" for mobo chipsets that are more picky? Like being able to change TRRD etc timings on boards that dont have the options built into their BIOS.


----------



## Liquid3D (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't think my memory is fiaxable. This is a question I would realy like to ask Wizzard.

I have the Asus M2N32-SLI Socket-AM2 motherboard. When this board first came out I ordered a Opteron 1218 for it, it wasn't supported so I sent it back.

6-months later I was dyig to ry an AM2 Opteron for myself so I ordered the DFI 590 since out of 95% of all nForce chipset boards only the DFI (as usual) supported Opierons. This tie I got a 1210. I live on the East Coast andNewegg shipped the Opteron from that wharehous so it gt here first. In the days I was waiting I learned that Asus released their BIOS 903 which did unofficialy support Opteon and "Enhanced Memory Perfomance" I tried the chip in my Asus and booted to 320FSB without Vcore and even on 4X HT (which really means nothing). When the Lanarty arrived and I tried the 1210 in it, it would boot to 280FSB with HT at 2X and I had to up Vcore to get it. So I sold the DFI.  

At that point I was estatic. Then I noticed my M2N32-SLI system with the Optie 1210 would randomly shut-down and randomly re-boot for no reason. I trouble-shot the system for almost two months switching out hardware. Re-installing OS. Finally reviews had to be done so I bega testing memory.

Here's the result. While every kit of memory did very good in the reviews and I got through them with a very few "shut-downs" EVERY single kit of memory which was tested in the M2N32-SLI with BIOS 903 is now damaged,. They work enough to drive you mad, but there's no doubt they were damged.

I learned of this when two things happened simuaneosly. Muhkin sent me a kit of XP500 almost three months AGO!!! One of the sticks was fried while in the M2N2-SLI and the peson I sent a kit of Crucial Ballistix to sent them back two days later claiming they not only wouldn't pass mem-test they damaged one of his mobo's whch had to be RMA'd.

I finally figured out it was the 903 BIOS after eliminating every other variable. When I went to Asus site I discovered BIOS 903 was removed from their list just two weeks after it's posting by BIOS 1001.

My question is sort of rhetorical. It's prima facie the damage wa done by BIOS 903, but for a damaged kit of memory to go on and damage other boards? It happened so I guess this is rhetorical too, but why? 

My thought is either overvlting, or somehow a error in the BIOS code corrupted the SPD? Is this possible and can I fix the sticks damaged?

I've been told by everyone to write Asus and AMD and the memiory akers. Mushkin is aware of this but it's moot if 903 has been removed. I did a search on Google for "Asus M2N32-SLI BIOS 903" or just BIOS 903" and hundreds and hundreds of hits came up where people flashed to IOS 903 and they ALL had some sort of problem most severe, most invlving BSOD such as in memory dumps.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 14, 2007)

Memory will rarely fail if its operating within voltage specification, however it is possible for SPD data to be corrupted on memory sticks either through prolonged use (years), or multiple, rather bad, failed overclock attempts. Which is when usually the sticks are RMA'd and the manufacturer reprograms the SPD data, followed by soak testing to ensure the modules are fine. Its also important to note that no mainboard is the same, some boards will require a little extra voltage within voltage specification to run stable, and some boards a little less voltage. Usually this variable voltage range between boards is within and around +\- 5%.


----------



## Liquid3D (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you it's nice to get some kind of acknowledgement. 

Yes at this point I realize most of the questions I asked of Wizzard are more rhetorical then not and while I could of used his experience I can troubleshoot. These kits were failry new running no more then a few months for the Crucial, and just a week for the Mushkin and as a "Purist" overclocker I avoid rasing voltages at all costs. I don't that overclocking I call that overvolting and it's prsents more probles tyhen it's worth. My method takes advanatge of manufacturig processes such as binning. In other words when a processor core is built the least expensive model based off that core should have the same frequency ceiling the yop of the line model does. The only difference being somtimes cache or otgher features are disabled in the budget models, but essntially a core is fabricated and during packang gin the only thing seperating a $800 CPU from a $200 CPU is the locked multipler, and possibly a small diffrenec in Vcore with the higher end model requiring just a smidgen more juice.

Anyhoo there was something in the BIOS 903 which was obviously in error and damaged the sticks. It's really not too far of an inductive leap to then see how these modules with corrupted SPD data could go onto damage another board's MCH or DIMM's. 

I do eel for the people who have no idea why their PC is acting up though. A quick purusal through any of the posts found by the followin search parameters: BIOS 903  reveal alot. I did try to post at a few of the forums.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2007)

Everything reacts differently. Nothing is created absolutely equal unfortunately. Binning processes in particular are actually rather accurate. A good example would be to use 2 A64 3200+ CPUs I owned, and a 3500+. Both 3200+ CPUs would not go past 2.6GHz with absolute stability, where my 3500+ cranked out a max of 3GHz, with 2.9GHz being its absolute stable max. The point in question here is lower end CPUs will not have the same potential as mid to high end CPUs, the cores may be (or essentially be) the same, but their stamped as lower grade for a reason - the cores just arent as high a quality.

As a general note, from al manner of modules I tested G.Skill modules proved to be very vulnerable. Lifetime warranty is nice, but not so nice if you have to RMA the modules every 3-5 months, which I had to do twice. Some manufacturers I found to have exceptional robustness in their products were Crucial, Mushkin and Twinmos.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> for the newbs



spdtool is not for newbs


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2007)

True, but we both know despite warnings newbs will still try it  so may as well give them as much info reading as possible in hopes they do actually read the whole thread.


----------



## Kasparz (Jun 19, 2007)

Any chance to get this working with laptop SODIMM's?


----------



## Liquid3D (Jun 19, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone know how I would use SPDTool to force a 1T command rate on my Ballistix Tracer pc8500? There is no option in the bios on my DS3 board to do it...




The 965 chipset doesn't support a 1T Command rate, perhaps Memset may have the option? 
Memset 3.2


----------



## Manuel (Jul 30, 2007)

*SPD Tool incompatible with 1GB memsticks.*

Downloaded spdtool 0.61 and successfully changed timings on several 512MB SODIMM's (Kingston, PROMOS/Vitelic, Hynix etc...).

BUT, this tool refuses to work with 1GB SODIMM's  (tried with PROMOS and Hynix modules).

Sure it can read the timings and you can edit them, but after fixing the checksum and trying to write ANY new values it fails... ex.: Verify failed, index 0X09 is 0X60, should be 0X50 and Index 0X3F is 0X39, should be 0X29.  (this is when changing SDRAM Cycle time at Maximum Supported CAS Latency)

Otherwise this is a very cool utility and would be a fantastic one if it worked with 1GB SODIMM's. 

So yeah, at this point it works really well with 512MB SODIMM's...

Manuel


----------



## |sWORDs| (Jul 30, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Downloaded spdtool 0.61 and successfully changed timings on several 512MB SODIMM's (Kingston, PROMOS/Vitelic, Hynix etc...).
> 
> BUT, this tool refuses to work with 1GB SODIMM's  (tried with PROMOS and Hynix modules).
> 
> ...



I've used it on several 1GB dimm's (GEiL and OCZ) without any problem.


----------



## Manuel (Jul 31, 2007)

|sWORDs| said:


> I've used it on several 1GB dimm's (GEiL and OCZ) without any problem.




|sWORDs| 

Are these DDR or DDR-2 modules? Mine are DDR ones.

Laptop used IBM T41 with i855PM chipset.

Some other spec from Everest:

    CPU Properties:
      Core Voltage                                      1.484 V
      CPU Alias                                         Banias
      CPU Stepping                                      B1
      CPU Type                                          Mobile Intel Pentium M
      CPUID CPU Name                                    Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz
      CPUID Revision                                    00000695h
      Engineering Sample                                No

    CPU Speed:
      CPU Clock                                         1694.4 MHz  (original: 1700 MHz)
      CPU FSB                                           99.7 MHz  (original: 100 MHz)
      CPU Multiplier                                    17.0x
      DRAM:FSB Ratio                                    5:3
      Memory Bus                                        166.1 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Code Cache                                     32 KB
      L1 Data Cache                                     32 KB
      L2 Cache                                          1 MB  (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    <DMI>
      Motherboard Name                                  IBM ThinkPad T41

    Chipset Properties:
      Memory Timings                                    1.5-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Odem i855PM

Those memory timings were set with Memset 3.2

Weird, nothing is running when trying to change the timings with spdtool 0.61 - dual boot XP Pro SP2 system - one for work and one for messing around - ...


----------



## |sWORDs| (Jul 31, 2007)

Ddr2


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Downloaded spdtool 0.61 and successfully changed timings on several 512MB SODIMM's (Kingston, PROMOS/Vitelic, Hynix etc...).
> 
> BUT, this tool refuses to work with 1GB SODIMM's  (tried with PROMOS and Hynix modules).
> 
> ...



your spd is probably write protected


----------



## Manuel (Jul 31, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> your spd is probably write protected



W1zzard,


This would really suck! How can I find out? A particular bit at pos 0x??

If you want I could send you a dump to examine...

Regards and


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 31, 2007)

WP is likely to be used on cheaper modules.. its only when you go more expensive you also (usually) buy the privilledge of non WP sticks. Kind of like when you buy an FX chip over a "normal" Athlon.


----------



## Manuel (Jul 31, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> WP is likely to be used on cheaper modules.. its only when you go more expensive you also (usually) buy the privilledge of non WP sticks. Kind of like when you buy an FX chip over a "normal" Athlon.



You mean like these cheapo DDR-400 modules below that run at 312MHz on my desktop???
(4992MHz for my watercooled P4-641  )

Had to up the voltage "a bit" and attach heatsinks to obtain these insane speeds, but hey...
SPD Tool did it, cheap or not 

So, I'll rephrase my question.

Has anybody had success in tweaking 1GB SODIMM's (not DIMM's) with SPDTool?


El cheapo DIMM's: 
  [ DIMM1: Swissbit SDU03264B5B71MT-50 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Swissbit SDU03264B5B71MT-50
      Serial Number                                     4E0C0000h (3150)
      Module Size                                       256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      PC5000 (312 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 3.3
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Normal (15.625 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 333 MHz                                         4.0-4-4-11  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 19-24-4  (RC-RFC-RRD)
      @ 232 MHz                                         3.5-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 13-17-3  (RC-RFC-RRD)
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 11-14-2


  [ DIMM2: ProMos/Mosel Vitelic (256 MB PC5000 DDR SDRAM) ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       ProMos/Mosel Vitelic
      Serial Number                                     None
      Module Size                                       256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      PC5000 (312 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 3.3
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Normal (15.625 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 333 MHz                                         4.0-4-4-11  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 19-24-4  (RC-RFC-RRD)
      @ 232 MHz                                         3.5-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 13-17-3  (RC-RFC-RRD)
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 11-14-2


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 2, 2007)

Suggestion: Any chance of being able to maximise spdtool to a full window w1z? I'm sure I'm not the only one who would find spdtool much easier to work with in a full window


----------



## Manuel (Aug 2, 2007)

*Tried 3 1GB SODIMM brands, NO GO with SPDTool*

Something fishy?  

Tried 3 brands of 1GB DDR SODIMM's: PROMOS/Vitelic, Hynix and Infineon: no go 

Tried 4 brands of 512MB DDR SODIMM's: PROMOS/Vitelic, Hynix, Infineon and Elpida: success

Anyone?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 7, 2007)

new version 0.62:
Digital Signature added to improve support for 64-bit Operating Systems


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2007)

"the current dump does not have a valid checksum" spdtool 0.61 spews that at me after i changed some spd timings and went to overwrite the original data on my xp8000, anyone else got that? knowing how invalid checksums can really fark stuff up I'm not gonna do anything till thers a lil more info available.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2007)

ignore above post, I went and flashed anyway. Didn't help me. Looks like it may be a CPU or chipset limit after all.


----------



## Klimpen (Aug 12, 2007)

This is a nice app if it weren't for the fact that it scares me a bit.
I have a pair of OCZ PC2-9200 FlexXLC Edition 2x1GB Micron D9GMH and they refuse to boot on my Gigabyte P35-DQ6 after a CCMOS. I kinda "know" the reason, they LOVE to have more then default 1.8V to boot. 
Because after inserting another el'cheapo stick I can boot and up the volt a bit.
I can then boot with the OCZ and everything is fine.

Can you guys tell me if and how I can use SPDTool to correct this. I see I can choose from 1.8 or 2.5 Volt in SPDTool but 2.5 is a bit high even if I can have that for a short while.
But is there any other way to set the SPD voltage to lets say 2.2V or actually the rated volt for my mem's that are 2.35V


----------



## zdanovych (Aug 14, 2007)

It seems that there is no DDR3 support yet  Is it in schedule?


----------



## inteks (Aug 15, 2007)

hiho,

really nize tool! maybe this is what i need, but i dont know for shure what to do.

i underclocked my mediaplayer. the cpu is a 800mhz cpu but i run it at 533mhz. (for near passiv cooling  )

the problem is i cant select the ratio for this mobo 

what should i change that the mobo thinks its ddr400 and set it to 1:1 @ 333mhz / 2-3-3-6 automaticlly ???

thx ia
inteks


----------



## inteks (Aug 15, 2007)

*fixed*

thx thx thx   this tool rock  

i set the sdram cycletime to 5.00ns (200mhz) and leave everthing else untouched
and voila ->>>


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 15, 2007)

^ As noted from above he had 5:4 divider, I get that too from my mobo, and don't set RAM to 1:1 if the proc was p4, however when upgraded cpu core 2, bios unlocks ratio, can this tool fool my mobo to run dual channel, got bad pair of rams 1 double sided and 1 single sided.... Thoughts please... Thanks


----------



## Esss Elll (Aug 22, 2007)

*Can anyone give me a quick hand?*

Hi guys is there a tutorial on how to use this?

I have a 266hz single 1gb stick I'm trying to get working in a brand new P5K 
The stick has "d9gct" on it and is apparently a "Micron D9" meant to be quite good according to 
http://www.jmax-hardware.com/index....ask=view&id=72&Itemid=41&limit=1&limitstart=1 (french)

It will NOT post in my P5K board at all.
I've been informed on numerous forums that 266mhz ram simply doesn't work on the P5K??

I'd like to flash the ram to 333mhz, loose timings, doesn't even bother me - I just wanna use this ram (temporarily) until my OCZ DDR2-800 arrives in Aus from the USA.

Anyone know precisely what I need to change to acheive this?
I'd really appreciate it and I'm not a total noob but my inital changes I've made on the stick are NOT reflected in CPUID, so I'd assume it's not working?

P.S I appreciate your time, thanks guys.
P.P.S I have a spare machine to do this on which does recognise the ram and boot.

- Scott


----------



## Esss Elll (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm getting the no memory modules found, incompatible smbus driver - it's under Vista.

Is there any chipset driver I can install to fix this or am I SOL?
I need to flash some chips 

It's an intel 845 chipset I'm trying to do it on.


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, the board won't post with pc2-4200 modules in it.

Try flashing one to this spd, and see if it posts: http://www.techpowerup.com/spddb/details.php?id=18

your modules should be able to handle 333mhz without probs.


----------



## Esss Elll (Aug 25, 2007)

infrared said:


> Yeah, the board won't post with pc2-4200 modules in it.
> 
> Try flashing one to this spd, and see if it posts: http://www.techpowerup.com/spddb/details.php?id=18
> 
> your modules should be able to handle 333mhz without probs.



Thanks for the response but the machine I'm trying to flash in is having SPD issues 
I might have to flash them at work! damnit.

Is there anything I can do to make this 845 board 'flashable'? It has Vista Ultimate on it at the moment, I can switch to XP  would that make a diff?


----------



## Esss Elll (Aug 25, 2007)

Make that a 945 chipset.


----------



## Esss Elll (Aug 27, 2007)

I tried to use this tool and it didn't work, I don't know what I did wrong.
I want to make my 266mhz ram boot at 333mhz, I know it can do it. (It's Micron D9)

1gb single stick "d9gct"  it's rated to 266mhz by HP but in actual fact several web sites claim it'll do 500mhz.

All I want is 667 so I can boot my PC tonight and use it before my 'real' ram comes from the USA :/

I've changed 3 settings as per this post
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=806194&p=2#r38

First setting I changed
http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=setting1ys8.jpg
Second setting I changed
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=setting2nn7.jpg
Third setting I changed
http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=setting3td4.jpg
Timings
http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=timingwk9.jpg

Basically I just want this stick to post on a P5K, I don't care how slow the timings are!
Do those settings look like a 333mhz (667) stick or a 266mhz (533) stick?


----------



## Esss Elll (Aug 29, 2007)

Got it all working, thanks all


----------



## TEAxy (Aug 29, 2007)

*spdtool:could not create driver file*






Mainboard	Colorful Technology And Development Co.,LTD
	model		C.N7050PV

cpu	AMD
	model		AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+
	clock speed	1900.0MHz
	FSB speed	200.0MHz
	multiplier	9.5x

Northbridge		NVIDIA nForce 560 rev. A2
Southbridge		NVIDIA nForce 560 rev. A2
Memory Type		DDR2
Memory Size		1024 MBytes
Memory Frequency	380.0 MHz (CPU/5)


----------



## flowman72 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Can anyone help*

I have some Kingston DDR2 for a D620 that is rate at PC3200.  It is currently running at 200MHz, 5:6, 3-3-8-11.  I'd like to bump it upa bit to say 267MHz or 333MHz (and loosen the timings accordingly).  It would see that this memory shouldn't have a problem.  I can run it a 3-3-6-11 with memset so it would see an increase in the Freq should be ok.  so my question is 1.  what settings do I adjust to get it run at 267 or 333 with say 5-5-15 timings?  All the ns stuff has me confused.  (also should I bother since it is running at 3-3-8-11).  It is KTD-INSP6000/1G with part D6408TEBGWL3U.  ANy advice would help!


----------



## GraveFiller (Sep 12, 2007)

Chewy said:


> W1zard is a hero.



Lol, chewy!  Long time no see..
I was googling default volts for cpu and my memory, knew them both but was making sure, and i came upon your post here man.

Cute gerbil w/hat on...haha
Wtf u been up to freak?


----------



## R_1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,
I have bought few DDR2 800/1GB modules recently. My idea was to overclock them, but there is a problem hire - unfortunately none of them can reach 850Mhz (ddr2). I did some research on Internet and have found some interesting facts. For instance PQI 1GB DDR2-800 with PQD2648E25R chips can hit 800MHz at 3-4-3-12 @2.1V and 1066MHz - 5-5-5-15 @2.1V. The same DIMMs but with PQD2648P25R chips hit their limit at 860MHz on CL5. Both use expensive PCBs -  Brain Power BP ML E186014 94V. 
So I want to give another chance to my DIMMs before throwing them away. I intend to flash them with SPD from upper class modules produced by the same manufacturer. First pairs are 2 x PQI DDR2/800-1GB and 2 x SuperTalent DDR2/800-1GB. 
Some help with finding SPD from PQI DDR2/800 Turbo 1GB and SuperT DDR2-800C4 1GB will be appreciated.


----------



## acer4ever (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey!
SPDTool reads all data from my RAM just fine. (2x1gb Geil Ultra / Asus P5N-E SLI 650i)

is it possible to change the COMMAND RATE ?  CPU-Z 1.41 shows no info in the Command Rate field.
For some reason my GEIL gx22gb6400udc with Aeneon chips boots at 1T when it is not supported by these modules @ 800Mhz

Changing it from BIOS solves the problem, but I can't run this memory in boards without that setting option in BIOS.

thanks!


----------



## Brother Esau (Oct 21, 2007)

*@W1zzard......where is the data base address and is there a help file yet mate?*


----------



## andrebrait (Oct 24, 2007)

is it safe to change CL from 2.5 to 3.0?
Yes, I'm increasing it, coz I have an AMD64 bug with this latency...


----------



## andrebrait (Oct 24, 2007)

And... how can I do that?
It says the supported CAS Latencies is 3, but it's CL is 2.5!
How can I set it to 3?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 29, 2007)

I tried submitting a couple of SPD dumps from a couple of el-cheapo low-end PNY Optima sticks and it pops up with this when I hit 'submit'








not sure if that's an error or not . . .

anyhow, if you didn't get those SPDs, I've got the dumps saved if you'd like to add them to the database, just let me know.


----------



## STEvil (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there a way to tell if the memory is connected to the SMBUS properly for SPDTool to work?

I have tried 0.62 on a system (SuperMicro X7DAL-E with 4x1GB FB-DIMM's) and SPDTool says the memory is not connected to the SMBUS (it must be connected somehow for the SPD to be read though, right?)

Any info would be greatly appreciated, trying to push the system and the FB-DIMM's stop dead at about 400mhz without dryice on them


----------



## kallleo (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, guys...
I want to change SPD timings for 667Mhz from 5-5-5-15 to 4-4-4-12. The memory is Cellshock 667 D9GMH.
The problem is that I don't understand how the ns are related to timings and what should I change to have TCL, TRCD, TRP = 4 and TRAS =12.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 15, 2007)

Are we able to change the spd Vdimm?
i`ve got 1.8V and i want 2.0V.


----------



## mortal (Dec 19, 2007)

I want to change spd on my laptop, deafolt is 2T and i want 1T and 2,5 3 3 7 it is long work to set it over and over agin in windows


----------



## BB88 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have some OCZ Platinum Rev.2 DDR800 stick.  When I "read" the memory with SPDTool, the CAS, TRCD, TRP, TRAS, TWR, TRC settings in the EPP Profiles are all "Undefined".  Can I still change them?
Also, will changing the Profile Voltage Level actually tell the motherboard to boot at a higher memory voltage?  Since my motherboard doesn't have memory voltage adjustment


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 8, 2008)

I have no clue whatsoever how to use this tool  , but I would like to know if there is anything I need to change. I intend to OC my system this week,and thought that "perhaps" doing some adjustment to memory should maybe be done aswell.

In my BIOS I can set the voltage up to 2.8 btw, and the actual speed is 200Mhz (the modules support 400Mhz), other than that it is 3-3-3-8.  On another forum, one guy said I do not need to "touch" the memory if I intend to clock in small values, but I don't know how far I can OC the cpu.. Maybe later today I'll get a better hs/fan for the system instead of the stock bs/crap that is on right now.  I managed to get from a friend a 120mm fan for cpu's since he went into the "water business".


Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 12, 2008)

No uploads anymore?


----------



## binormalkilla (Feb 5, 2008)

So how do the timings translate to nanoseconds?  Is there a formula or what?  
I'm going to get his sticks after work today and program to these timings on my Maximus Formula in Vista x64 Wish me luck.


----------



## Kasparz (Mar 16, 2008)

Waiting impatiently for new version with DDR3 support. Also would be nice to include XMP/EPP2.0.


----------



## Simri (Mar 19, 2008)

Upload SPD via SPDTool dont works...

Here is my SPD from 

Corsair Dominator CM3X1024-1800C7D v3.1 (CM3X1024-1800C7D) Orginal Dump

Corsair XMS3 CM3X1024-1800C7DHX "XMP version" (CM3X1024-1800C7DHX)
This SPD is same as CM3X1024-1800C7D but added XMP Profile

Data from the SPD i found here:
http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/memdb-corsair-ddr3-1800c7d.shtml


XMP=Intel Extreme Memory Profiles


----------



## Shiekh (Mar 24, 2008)

*Pc133-333*

Sure wish there were some sort of manual

I have some PC133-333 SDRAM that runs unstably as PC100-222 in a Mac; I want to under-clock it at PC100 speeds

Anyone any guidance on what I should be altering and what I should be aiming for, PC100-322? and how


----------



## pepelepe (Mar 26, 2008)

Simri said:


> Upload SPD via SPDTool dont works...
> 
> Here is my SPD from
> 
> ...




Hi simri,
My situation is also a bit weird. I have a pair of  CM3X1024-1800C7D v3.1.

The factory programmed SPD of one module reads on CPU-Z as to be CM3X1024-1800C7DHX (I do not know if it was supposed to be 1800C7D; I mean non XMP).

The most weird thing is, other module appears to be a CM3X2048-1333C9DHX according to CPU-Z SPD readings. (although it is a 1gb stick). The maximum SPD programmed frequency of this modul reads to be 667. It reads the same thing regardless of switching RAM between DIMM slots.

I browsed web and heard of a utility called Thaiphoon Burner downloadable at http://cbid.amdclub.ru/

This utility supports also DDR3 memory, however you can not edit certain memory timings of a DDR3 on its SPD using this utility since it has a limited supported as of yet.

You say "upload SPD via SPDTool dont works", do you mean you can not flash your SPD after editing parameters by using SPDTool?

If this is the case, Thaiphoon can also import SPD profiles derived by using another software like SPDTool. If you can edit all parameters of a DDR3 SPD by using SPDtool, which Thaiphoon is not capable to do all, you import this to Thaiphoon and flash your memory.


----------



## Simri (Mar 26, 2008)

pepelepe said:


> Hi simri,
> My situation is also a bit weird. I have a pair of  CM3X1024-1800C7D v3.1.
> 
> The factory programmed SPD of one module reads on CPU-Z as to be CM3X1024-1800C7DHX (I do not know if it was supposed to be 1800C7D; I mean non XMP).
> ...



You say "upload SPD via SPDTool dont works", do you mean you can not flash your SPD after editing parameters by using SPDTool? im mean upload techpowerup, flash works 

Check the SPD with Lavalys EVEREST Ultimate Edition 2007 v4.50.1330


----------



## bugmenot (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a bug in all versions of spd-tool with DDR 1 memory.

The number of dimm ranks are false. spd-tool reports 3 ranks, but the module have 2 ranks. A 1 rank module is reporting as a 2 ranks module.

Thaiphoon Burner reads the SPD correct. I hope you fix this bug soon.


----------



## fullerms (May 22, 2008)

*SPDTool writes wrong values*

Hi All,

I am trying to set the trfc values on my 4x1 GB kit. Default is 105ns (69), and I want to change it to 127ns(7f).

However when I use spdtool to change the values using the drop down list, it almost always sets it to some high value ( > 300 ns) when I write them.

Am I doing something wrong? Using version 0.62 on Vista.


----------



## activated1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, I have a question. I have a Kingston Value Module of 1Gb, I want to add an EPP profile to it's SPD. The thing is that I am not shure is that possible on a Value module?


----------



## AN7 OverClocker (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi there.


Does anyone have tried spdtool 0.62 @ X48+DDR3?


Thanx


----------



## activated1 (Jun 3, 2008)

anyoone?


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Jun 7, 2008)

zdanovych said:


> It seems that there is no DDR3 support yet  Is it in schedule?





imperialreign said:


> I tried submitting a couple of SPD dumps from a couple of el-cheapo low-end PNY Optima sticks and it pops up with this when I hit 'submit'



any replies for these Wizzard?


----------



## HawkDreams (Jul 1, 2008)

Sigh...  This is just wrong!  LOL  I have a M3N-HT Deluxe MB and Crucial Ballistix PC6400 RAM and it says ...

No Memory Modules Found.  Incompatible SMBus driver?

My memory runs great as 1066, but if I try to increase me FSB for the CPU it will not post unless it is set back down to 800.  I was thinking this might be a great work around.  Especially as I have two sticks I dont use to play with!  LOL

Help?  If the answer was within the many pages of posts I missed it in skimming through.

OOPS!  Editing in that I am running XP Pro X64 if this matters!


----------



## ziosante (Jul 6, 2008)

*SPDTool can not write SPD on Spectek memory*

I've used with success SPDTool on my system and edited the SPD data on my ram modules, but I'm not able to write SPD on Spectek DDR266 128MB memory. Spectek SPD seems to be unwritable. My motherboard is a Gigabyte ga-7vrx rev 1.1 with via kt333 chipset and it is supported by SPDTool.
Why Spectek SPD is not writable?


----------



## Pyr0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Any chance of a little update please W1zzard?

I can't read or write on an Asus P5Q3 Deluxe 
"No memory modules found. Incompatible SMBus driver?"

If there's anything I can do, I'd be happy to help *shrug*


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2008)

SpdTool needs updating. Doesn't support ICH10R.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I tried submitting a couple of SPD dumps from a couple of el-cheapo low-end PNY Optima sticks and it pops up with this when I hit 'submit'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumps wernt submitted sucessfully. By the looks of all that HTML garble its a 404 error, so either the server was down at that time, or somebody messed up their HTML code somewhere.


----------



## vrdublu (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a speed dump of Mushkin XP2-6400 DDR2-800 2GB (2x1024MB)CAS4-4-3-10 (996523).  If anyone has these and wouldn't mind uploading it, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll give it a shot, don't know if it will work on an X38 board though.

At the latest, maybe Tuesday. I might have to plug by Bad Axe back in to upload.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

Does that kit have black heatspreaders?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep. Them's the ones!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

SPDtool will work on a X38 board, as far as I know ICH9R is supported, ICH10R is not. (which means I'm screwed for editing speed dumps atm.... don't all look at me like scared ferrets thinking I'm going to make spdtool support ICH10R. W1z can do that ) Also, speed tables and timings would need to be adjusted, but using a spd dump from a 2GB kit of XP8000 should also work.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 13, 2008)

Good to know! Thanks.

vrdublu, be looking for it sooner than later!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Whoa.. wait.. I didn't realize this can edit SPD.
> 
> 
> *YEAH!!!!!!*
> ...



here w1zzard is your cookie. sorry i took a bite its good


----------



## janjansen (Jul 14, 2008)

I am getting the following error when I start SPDtool, even when I run the program as administrator:

‘No memory modules found. Incompatible SMbus driver?’

Think SPDtool is showing the correct error, it’s the Nvidia 780a chipset which is new on the market and had already my share of errors when installing Vista.

*I urgently need to get SPDtool working, can't get 1066mhz without errors.*
Has an new spd, has to flash it according to OCZ to solve my problems.

Any one solutions?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2008)

What OCZ memory do you have? and SPDtool does not work on a P45 board atm.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I attempted to upload my info and got the same error as imperialreign.

I give. 

Anyway, I determined I have the 996523 part. 
Sorry...


----------



## janjansen (Jul 14, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> What OCZ memory do you have? and SPDtool does not work on a P45 board atm.





OCZ2N1066SR1G 2 x 2G


----------



## vrdublu (Jul 15, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Well, I attempted to upload my info and got the same error as imperialreign.
> 
> I give.
> 
> ...



Would you be able to email it to me?  vrdublu@gmail.com


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 15, 2008)

janjansen said:


> OCZ2N1066SR1G 2 x 2G



I have that exact same memory kit and its being pissy on my P5Q Pro, mind uploading the new spd data you have for them?


----------



## janjansen (Jul 15, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I have that exact same memory kit and its being pissy on my P5Q Pro, mind uploading the new spd data you have for them?



See http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37753
(post 2 is for 1GB)

But............................. *ITS FOR THE PHENOM!!*

Can advise you to contact, like I did, Eric Ryder OCZ forum support manager and tell him of your problem and he WILL advise you.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 16, 2008)

vrdublu said:


> Would you be able to email it to me?  vrdublu@gmail.com



Done.

Here is the screen I promised.

Frick & Frack! TPU upload isn't working right for me...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

janjansen said:


> See http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37753
> (post 2 is for 1GB)
> 
> But............................. *ITS FOR THE PHENOM!!*
> ...



Alright I'll keep that in mind. Fired the Crosshair up today and made some heavy changes to the spd data of these OCZ modules, hopefully the changes I made will make em work right.. but we'll see.


----------



## janjansen (Jul 16, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Alright I'll keep that in mind. Fired the Crosshair up today and made some heavy changes to the spd data of these OCZ modules, hopefully the changes I made will make em work right.. but we'll see.




Had my share of troubles with the Crosshair II Formula, was pestering Asus for 2 months and they released bios 0803; the release note state 'Enhanced compatibility with certain memory modules.'
With the bios 0803 my system is steady with 800mhz but I only could reach 1066mhz by changing the spd according to OCZ's posting.

System has been tested for several hours and was steady, even Prime95 had no errors!

Has cost me 2 months!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have the Crosshair 2, I got the original Crosshair. At this rate I'm thinking I should of stuck with my instincts and stayed away from OCZ like the plauge. Nothing but bad experiences with em. I'll be getting some Geil Black Dragon in the post tomorrow, There shouldnt be any issues with them, especially as I injected the Maximum 2 Formula memory table into my P5Q Pro BIOS. The M2F supports a crapload of Geil modules.


----------



## thebeephaha (Jul 16, 2008)

vrdublu said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a speed dump of Mushkin XP2-6400 DDR2-800 2GB (2x1024MB)CAS4-4-3-10 (996523).  If anyone has these and wouldn't mind uploading it, I would greatly appreciate it.



I think I posted this earlier, do a search.


----------



## activated1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Will there be support for Intel P45 chipset?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Most likely w1z will do it when hes back, beyond that, your guess is as good as ours.


----------



## Jip (Sep 4, 2008)

no news for the p45 ??


----------



## jindra (Sep 9, 2008)

So this program is probably the only thing that saved me from buying incompatible memory with my laptop with a bios that does not downclock overspec dimms.

It it however telling me each time i'm writing that I have an INVALID CHECKSUM. How would I fix this problem and would this be the reason I am not getting dual channel mode out of the 2x ddr2 667 sodimms?

Edit
Ok nm I found the fix checksum, but i'm still getting only single channel mode on rs400 chipset, which should support dual channel.


----------



## iimdick2 (Sep 12, 2008)

sorry for asking but can i know if its overclock the graphic card or gpu and how


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2008)

iimdick2 said:


> sorry for asking but can i know if its overclock the graphic card or gpu and how



This app is to edit timings in the ram. Not the ram on a GPU but the sticks installed on the motherboard!

ATI tool. RivaTuner, and Tray tools, even the drivers can overclock GPU's now!


----------



## iimdick2 (Sep 12, 2008)

thank u very much for answer


----------



## cbe (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,
is it possible to use SPDTool as SPD generator only (no read/write)? I'm looking for a tool to generate SPD data (including checksum) but not from an exiting PC. My motherboard is probably not compatible and I can't open the programme. Do you have a version (or an other tool) that work independantly of motherboard ?

Thanks


----------



## 9800xpv (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,  

I have a notebook ASUS C90S, recently I upgraded it with 3 Gb ram, this right one :  Kingston_3Gb
It's running, Vista knows it has 3 Gb ram, but I'm very disappointed as FSB/DRAM is not equal to 1. 
It is 4/3.
So ram is running at 200, and CPU at 266 .

Is there a way, using SPD Tools or other, to force FSB/DRAM = 1  ? 
BIOS didn't offer any setting.  

edit :  previous ram was also DDR-533, and it ran at same freq as bus CPU.  But it was CAS 5.  

Thanks


----------



## drdaver (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool thanks!


----------



## 9800xpv (Sep 30, 2008)

9800xpv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a notebook ASUS C90S, recently I upgraded it with 3 Gb ram, this right one :  Kingston_3Gb
> It's running, Vista knows it has 3 Gb ram, but I'm very disappointed as FSB/DRAM is not equal to 1.
> ...



In fact, I suspect Kingston have appointed an SPD with values very cautious, they want to be certain that the machine will operate at every boot, with the fast RAM CAS 4.
But in a laptop bios, no access to set memory. 
I do not overclock, I just want my RAM works values of SPD, less than the maximum spd which is a frequency of 333 MHz, and at the same speed as the FSB.

Could someone help me?
I can give the SPD files if you want.

In advance, thank you.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 1, 2008)

9800xpv said:


> In fact, I suspect Kingston have appointed an SPD with values very cautious, they want to be certain that the machine will operate at every boot, with the fast RAM CAS 4.
> But in a laptop bios, no access to set memory.
> I do not overclock, I just want my RAM works values of SPD, less than the maximum spd which is a frequency of 333 MHz, and at the same speed as the FSB.
> 
> ...




read about & dl the app that you find 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92190

then you'll know what to change on the SPD


----------



## 9800xpv (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks alot, but I already know MemSet.  
But MemSet works with windows, not at startup of system.  

I expect to find a setting, a tweak, which make RAM working at same speed than BUS CPU.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 2, 2008)

& if you set the mem to "frequency of 333 MHz, and at the same speed as the FSB." 
with memset in windows AND it still runs & don't fry ......then you could use spd tool to set the eeprom on the ram


----------



## 9800xpv (Oct 3, 2008)

Frogger said:


> & if you set the mem to "frequency of 333 MHz, and at the same speed as the FSB."
> with memset in windows AND it still runs & don't fry ......then you could use spd tool to set the eeprom on the ram


Hi,
Thanks,

But, MemSet doesn't offer any setting for frequency ?  Only the timing table, but CAS.  Is it ?  

In fact, I think I'll try some settings with SPDTools, on 1 stick.  

Thanks
Alain


----------



## 9800xpv (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I tried many attempts to set CAS=4 with SPDTools :  
Yes, it works, but FSB : DRAM is turn to 4/3, instead of 1:1 with previous RAM (cas5).

Then I found that C90S will not accept DDR2-667 CAS4 if DRAM = FSB.  

So, I've better to use MemSet, instead of SPDTool.

Thanks
@+


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> i will be adding an upload spd feature soon so that there will be an spd database like the bios collection .. people can add comments there and share their overclock reports



what ever happened to that? i wish SPD tool was still around it isnt even in the TPU Software section id atleast add it so people can see what TPU has made i miss this tool i actually found this thread because i googled SPD tool after vaguely remembering a program that could do it like OCZ's but not limited to OCZ memory.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^^the DL from 1st post work fine most of the time for me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)

someone should update this tool so we can fix our ddr3 to work on x58.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 7, 2008)

Thaiphoon Burner 5.1
DDR3 SPD 1.0
(January, 2007), Item JC-45-2065.01
15 day trial  but it might not suport System Management Bus on the ich10/x58


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)

what sucks is i dont have a non x58 board to mod them on and idk if they will post on the x58.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> what sucks is i dont have a non x58 board to mod them on and idk if they will post on the x58.



you got your parts already?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmmm.... i cant say


----------



## Frogger (Nov 8, 2008)

give 'er a go on the 58 & + your legs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

cant. something is missing.


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 9, 2008)

i did get a No memory modules found. Incompatible SMbus driver, but all i had to do was go into bios and go to security and look around to see if the SMbus is hidden from system or not, cause if it is then you cant do anything even if you have the proper drivers, just make sure that you have checked out the security settings in bios that SMbus is not hidden from system.

i am just a bit worried about using this tool cause i do see a few things that dont look right. i used another tool that had limited editing ability but got the job done. my mobo is a older HP D530 SFF P4 i865G chipset.

since HP locks or hides most of the adjustments in bios i have no other way to adjust my ram (cant adjust the voltage anyway shape or form in bios (it limits to 2.5v). i would love to find a way to unlock the hidden features in this bios so i can start adjusting settings.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 10, 2008)

madmax try this on that bios had some luck with it on the 865's a while back


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 10, 2008)

Frogger said:


> madmax try this on that bios had some luck with it on the 865's a while back



that is very interesting. but one thing i cant seem to locate is the iflash for the i865G chipset, i did find one on intels site to download but i cant extract the files, the program wants to flash.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

MM you need to extract the iflash file to get to the bios to load into the itk did you watch the vid from intel???? 
http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/software/itk/flash/iTKEnglish/index.htm
will tell all you need [almost}


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 11, 2008)

Frogger said:


> MM you need to extract the iflash file to get to the bios to load into the itk did you watch the vid from intel????
> http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/software/itk/flash/iTKEnglish/index.htm
> will tell all you need [almost}



i was downloading the wrong one, i finally downloaded the iFlash version. So doing this will replace the HP bios with a intel bios, from reading i though you had to have the same version of intel bios already flashed before you could do this. or am i reading wrong


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

yes you will replace with the intel bios !! you should make SURE that the hp MB is the EXact mb that the bios is written for. you should be able to work with with hp bios if it,s a clone intel
try opening up the hp bio  see if there's any thing to unlock


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 11, 2008)

Frogger said:


> yes you will replace with the intel bios !! you should make SURE that the hp MB is the EXact mb that the bios is written for. you should be able to work with with hp bios if it,s a clone intel
> try opening up the hp bio  see if there's any thing to unlock




ok Thanks,

the mobo was made for HP by ASUS but intel has a mobo just like the ASUS non OEM board, but all 3 boards look identical sept for the HP mobo has a few things layed out different its a flavor of the HP/ASUS P4SD mobo.

i have extracted the BIOS from the download from HP for my motherboard but itk wont open it. i dont know what program to use to open the HP bios.

i know that the bios chip on the mobo is a Winbond W39V040FAP and its 512K × 8. the Super I/O is a SMsC LPC47B387-NC. i did try and search for a non OEM mobo that had the same super I/O and bios chip that i could use its bios to flash to but i came up empty, i know that the P4SD LA (yale) could be flashed with a bios from the ASUS P4G800-V, but my mobo dont have the same super I/O so i didnt even try.

i did use Thaiphoon over SPDtool because a few things didnt look right. but SPDtool has so many settings over Thaiphoon. Like in SPDTool it shows number of dimm ranks as 3 when it should be 2 and a few other things. 

but i still want to unlock my bios so i could set the memory timings and voltage and other things in the bios.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

What bios chip is on the mb if it's an asus/hp should be ami??? can you upload a copy if the hp one & i'll have a look


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

This is it ???


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

if it's an award bio the you need these tools for editing    prop tool8 rc1.rar


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 11, 2008)

Frogger said:


> What bios chip is on the mb if it's an asus/hp should be ami??? can you upload a copy if the hp one & i'll have a look



the chip on the mobo is a winbond bios chip, i did extract the bios file out of the .exe from HP's site and extracted the bios and used modbin to look at it, it seemed to open fine, so that means its a award bios right. i can give you a direct link to the HP page. HP D530 SFF v2.43 BIOS download page



Frogger said:


> This is it ???



it looks just about identical to that BUT mine has a few things different, the only way to see the one i have is to search for 323091-001, but here is a link to the photo of mine. http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg53/madmax_2069/My PC/9e5d_1.jpg 

as you can see the battery and SATA isnt in the same place, and a few other things are just a bit different. i do know that the SUPER I/O isnt the same as on a P4SD-LA (there are 4 or 5 flavors of the P4SD-LA but mine are not any on them, Yale, stingray, oxford, cobra and another) mine has a broadcom gigabit ethernet chip for the onboard ethernet. plus if you can see it, on the left side of the mobo nezt to the PCI slot there is a black connector poking out of the side of the mobo, that conector is so you can add 2 more PCI slots (for the D530 CMT)



Frogger said:


> if it's an award bio the you need these tools for editing    prop tool8 rc1.rar



since it opened with modbin it might be Award, but looking in that lost me cause i am not really sure on what to look for


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

will have a look at it on the rig that has the tools loaded will post back with info


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 11, 2008)

Frogger said:


> will have a look at it on the rig that has the tools loaded will post back with info



Sweet your awesome


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

K.... modbin will load the file but the checksum on the file is incorrect and you can't edit it . might be a bad file.. can you upload a copy of the  extracted bios that you opened???


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 11, 2008)

Frogger said:


> K.... modbin will load the file but the checksum on the file is incorrect and you can't edit it . might be a bad file.. can you upload a copy of the  extracted bios that you opened???




yea sure

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3AKN7DT4


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Frogger (Nov 11, 2008)

still can't get it to work 
try starting a new thread in motherboards with links back here mabe one of the others can help


----------



## madmax_2069 (Nov 11, 2008)

Frogger said:


> still can't get it to work
> try starting a new thread in motherboards with links back here mabe one of the others can help




ok got one started

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1057080#post1057080


----------



## ritterderzodiac (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ram type*

What could happen if my change my fundamental memory type from ddr2-sdram to pipeline nibbles, i know from another sources that pipelined nibbles is a extension of EDO RAM.Mean this i can't boot my pc if change of the ddr2-sdram default?.


----------



## summersend (Nov 21, 2008)

Frogger thats an la puffer motherboard.My brother gave one to me.I have never seen any1 have any luck with that board.I personally ripped that machine apart and used the hd 160GB and a few other parts.It wont flash to the asus brand.Its soley configure for hp.
W1ZZARD can u put a short tutorial in here.I downloaded ur newest and just dont want to frog my ocz ddr3 up.I mean rly short like 4 or 5 screenshots.Memset is great and i know the speed JDEC recomends,but a short overclock the way u do it would be great<;-}


----------



## ritterderzodiac (Nov 24, 2008)

i've shortly found, the minumum sdram access from clock should be like the row precharge time?.

once, i got some broken computers with the spdtool, is there some spd/eepromm reset possible?-


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 28, 2008)

ok when I try to open this it says incompatible sm bus??? I dont really get it it is working on other P45's?? also in dev manager it says I have no sm bus installed but I dont know where to get the drivers??


----------



## Frogger (Nov 28, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> ok when I try to open this it says incompatible sm bus??? I dont really get it it is working on other P45's?? also in dev manager it says I have no sm bus installed but I dont know where to get the drivers??



Intel chipset drivers  

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...SFullName=Windows*+XP+Professional&submit=Go!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 30, 2008)

any news on spdtool being updated to support ich10r ? (p45) i cant get it to run

EDIT: NM just seen 0.63 on first page


----------



## Admiral Freebee (Dec 6, 2008)

I have read most of this thread but I still cannot figure out what the optimal way of editing my SPD would be.

The situation is as follows: I have two sticks of OCZ XTC Gold PC6400 1GB which don't boot at SPD settings on an Asus P5B. This is really annoying because each time I have to reset the BIOS, I have to put in a stick of Kingston ValueRAM PC5400 alongside it to make it boot so I can make the necessary adjustments to the BIOS.

Anyway, I thought it would be a good idea to edit the SPD of one of these sticks so they boot at 667MHz by default instead of 800MHz. At that setting, they work absolutely fine without any voltage increase.

Currently the timing tables are as follows:
1: 400MHz 5-5-5-15 (and the rest)
2: 333MHz 4-5-5-13
3: 266MHz 3-4-4-10

I would like them to look like this eventually:
1: 333MHz 4-5-5-13
2: 266MHz 3-4-4-10

Right now, I perfectly understand how to edit the current tables but I'm not sure how to remove one completely.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated  If it helps, I'll post a dump of the SPD contents.


----------



## AN7 OverClocker (Jan 3, 2009)

any possibility for X58-nehalem support?



edit

ok, 0.63 runs on nehalem


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ha this is what I've been waiting for


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

POGE said:


> Yay I can edit the size of my memory!  I've been wanting to upgrade to 2 Gigs.



 1. Great Avatar 2.WIzzard


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 3, 2009)

Spdtool 0.63 is seemingly craptacular. It will not write edited spd data to the memory modules on either my P45 boards or on a nvidia chipset based board I have. If I use spdtool 0.62 on a friends nf570 board I can edit spd data without any issues at all. Heres a nice clipshow of all the errors;


----------



## bnborg (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this tool.

I have used it to edit the SPD on three different sets of DDR2, 2G modules.

Too bad the upload feature does not work.


----------



## bradmax57 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is there a database of spd files that people have submitted anywhere? I have a dell that supports pc6400 but has pc5300 in it atm, what with the price of ram at the moment i dont mind having a go trying to flash it from 5300 > 6400, i have some infineon, hynix and also some samsung modules so can try a few different ones? Or is there a guide how to reprogramme it myself using spd tool?


----------



## bnborg (Apr 6, 2009)

I found a few in the OCZ forums.

I posted mine here, in the Memory Database forum http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90194.  Although, those threads seem to be about the timings in the SPD's, not the SPD's themselves.


----------



## infrared (Apr 15, 2009)

Is the SPD database still here? I can't find it on the home page.


----------



## bnborg (Apr 15, 2009)

infrared said:


> Is the SPD database still here? I can't find it on the home page.



No, Just the Memory Database

Other things:

You can get the SPD specifications from JEDEC.

Although Spdtool shows whether the EPP profiles are extended or abbreviated, it does not show values for the extended profiles in the lower frame.  If you really want to work on them, you will need the EPP specifications, which are available from NVIDIA.

Also, if you use the hex edit feature and change the values in the upper frame, you won't see the changes reflected in the lower frame until you save or write the SPD and open or read it back.


----------



## Bouak (Jun 4, 2009)

*SPD size fixing*

Hello,

here's my problem : I had since 1 year 2x2GB Gskill DDR2-800 memory sticks (so 4GB). I bought recently 2x2GB again from the same manufacturer. Puting them in the 2 free slots gave me 6GB instead of 4GB. So I checked each sticks in a single slot and they were all 2GB. But, the 4 of them only 6GB (2x2GB + 2x1GB in the bios). I didn't really matter since yesterday were I saw that now my old 2 memory sticks when alone in the slots read 2GB total ! (2x1GB)... I checked again and again (1 stick at a time, etc) and still 1GB for each stick.
I have to say that the old and new sticks don't have the same color so no, there's no way I used the new one that would have been 2x1GB instead of 2x2GB... the new one ARE right now 2x2GB (tested and re-tested) and the old one ARE now 2x1GB instead of 2x2GB. Each sticks has been separatly, 2 by 2 and all 4 of them tested in different slots position and the reading I give are from the bios.
So, here's my question : can I, with SPD, put my old sticks back to 2x2GB by modifying their SPD value ?
Many thanks !


----------



## bnborg (Jun 7, 2009)

Bouak:

I don't know why your memory modules changed from 2GB to 1GB each, or whether re-writing the SPD would fix them.  You could run spdtool and see if you can read the existing SPD's to see what they say.

But I would look up the numbers on the Gskill site and, see what the specs are.  If they are indeed reporting the wrong size, you should talk to Gskill about an RMA.


----------



## j_saade25 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello guys,

I am new here, I want to ask:

Can I run my ValueRAM Kingston DDR2-800 at CL-4 ??

Originally they run at 5 5 5 18.  I modded them to 5 4 4 12. I just would like to know if I can do more.

Thanks.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jun 29, 2009)

Im trying to change the spd seettings on my laptop, Asus W90, comes with 3x2GB sticks of DDR2 800mhz ram.

however it boots with spd 667 timmings due to the fst:ram divider forced in the bios.

Asus setup the laptop like this to allow some headroom for overclocking as it has a built in factory program to do a 15% OC on the cpu.  But with the 3rd party application SetFSB we can go much higher.

I have gone from 2ghz on my Q9000 to 2.7ghz 100% stable and 2.85ghz semi bench stable.

I just know deep down that the cpu is not at its limit, the problem is since I am forced with a FSB overclock the RAM is at its limit.  Getting a faster ram wont help as it will still boot with the tighter DDR2 667 timings.  So what I need to do is loosen the timings up to DDR2 800 settings or even looser for the 667 table.

The new version of the tool runs and reads the ram, it let me change everything and updated on the chart in the program in real time, the only timing I could not figure out how to change is the CAS, but I figured I can just use the "supported CAS timings" and force it there.

Now the problem, when I go to write the new spd table, I get a handfull of exceptions, I choose to ignore them and it says the flash is done, but @ every reboot nothing has changed on the ram.

The timings, and table all seem to be stock.  So for what ever reason the program is not flashing the new timings to the RAM.

Any ideas guys?  If I can get past this I am looking at over a 50%+ OC on a $200 cpu to make it well past the $1000 QX9300 cpu.


----------



## j_saade25 (Jun 29, 2009)

Your memory modules are cheap / write protected.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jun 29, 2009)

Whats a cheap 2gb so-dimm you know works that I can test my theory on?


----------



## j_saade25 (Jun 29, 2009)

I only tried tweaking kingston (valueram)


----------



## rami (Aug 20, 2009)

hello when i want to write my ram timings 5 5 5 15 it changes with no errors but when i look on cpu z its still isnt changed i rly only need to change my cas latency to 5 cuz otherwise i use n tune for the other my cas latency can only be on 6 in n tune but it should support 5 too thank you


----------



## j_saade25 (Aug 20, 2009)

rami said:


> hello when i want to write my ram timings 5 5 5 15 it changes with no errors but when i look on cpu z its still isnt changed i rly only need to change my cas latency to 5 cuz otherwise i use n tune for the other my cas latency can only be on 6 in n tune but it should support 5 too thank you



after flashing your memory, u have to remove ntune and reboot your PC.

install ntune after that.


----------



## HyperT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you Wizz .


----------



## theorw (Sep 4, 2009)

Quick question!
If i flash a DIMM with wrong profile,can i reflash it with the correct one?


----------



## j_saade25 (Sep 4, 2009)

theorw said:


> Quick question!
> If i flash a DIMM with wrong profile,can i reflash it with the correct one?



As long as you did not restart your *laptop*, or u simply can re-adjust your BIOS settings in case of a failure, yes you can reflash it.


----------



## theorw (Sep 4, 2009)

j_saade25 said:


> As long as you did not restart your *laptop*, or u simply can re-adjust your BIOS settings in case of a failure, yes you can reflash it.



Supposing i have a desktop and of course access to the BIOS how would it POST in the first place while the mis-flashed DIMM is together with some working ones?
So i could boot into windows and flash it back right?

Forgive my NOOBness but i ve never flashed a DIMM before.
But VGAs and MOBOs thousands times!!!


----------



## j_saade25 (Sep 5, 2009)

theorw said:


> Supposing i have a desktop and of course access to the BIOS how would it POST in the first place while the mis-flashed DIMM is together with some working ones?
> So i could boot into windows and flash it back right?
> 
> Forgive my NOOBness but i ve never flashed a DIMM before.
> But VGAs and MOBOs thousands times!!!



Yes, you can boot with a corrupted SPD with working SPDs. But if your BIOS is set to Auto, you may not be able to boot the first time. In case of such a scenario, put working DIMMs in, set up BIOS manually, and then install the bad DIMMs back.


----------



## tsandesson115 (Sep 9, 2009)

Can you give some more sample question and answers. How great your info is! It really useful for me. Thanks.

 laser liposuction before and after pictures cost find pictures of a laser liposuction from before and after the treatment laser liposuction before and after pictures cost


----------



## j_saade25 (Sep 9, 2009)

Additional tip: Do not change unusual timings/settings in SPD. Changing the type/size of a DIMM may render it completely unusable. Only change tC, tRAS, tRC, tRP since these are the most important.


----------



## (IEG)LONEW01F (Sep 21, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## Troubled (Oct 9, 2009)

I was looking at my DDR2 1066 RAM and i noticed that I only have a JEDEC Setting for 400Mhz instead of the 533mhz I should have.  Which settings would I need to correct to make this happen.  I have already manually set my BIOS to run with 2.1V as specified by the Manufacturer and all... and i can overclock from the stock memory/fsb multiplier of 200x4 to 267x4 and get 1068, but I cannot use the 200x5.33 that i should be able to use.  Any insight?


----------



## Troubled (Oct 11, 2009)

*Mr Wizzard...i need some help.*

I am trying to adjust my RAM to show a timing for 533Mhz (DDR2 1066 which is what my RAM is marketed as).  I was thinking of setting up an  EPP Profile for this.  The only problem i came up with is the fact that 533Mhz is not listed in the program.  By doing some conversion, I figured that 533Mhz should be 1.87ns if I am not mistaken.  If this is the case could I simply enter in BB (1.87 in hex) manually in the section at the top where it highlighted when I clicked EPP Profile 0 Minimum Cycle at Supported CAS?  Is there more that I need to do?  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.   I am using SPDTool 0.62


----------



## bnborg (Oct 12, 2009)

I used some SLI approved modules from OCZ as a guide, along with the EPP specifications.

See my comments above about the extended EPP profiles not displaying in SPDTool.


----------



## vossie (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for making this fine tool. Just one question ...
Is it possible to use the SPDTool in command line mode?


----------



## kocoman (Oct 19, 2009)

Is it possible to edit SPD so that 'part' of a bad ram is disabled?

I have an 128mb microdimm (not common one), that the 0-64mb (approx) is bad. but the 65-128 is fine.  Right now I use Badxms (blocks xms under dos), with win98 ok, but I can't use NT,XP etc because you can't ? block ram in 2k/xp.


----------



## bnborg (Oct 19, 2009)

Kokoman, that is a good question.

I don't know the answer, but you might be able to tell by reading the JEDEC SPD specifications, and the NVidia EPP specifications.


----------



## Troubled (Oct 19, 2009)

I do not believe it is possible to block specific chips on the RAM...however I do know that you can control how many chips are in use on the stick.  

What are the specs of the RAM?  Pin, speed, etc...

What are the Max Memory specs for the motherboard in which it is installed on.  MicroDimms can be found in some online stores still.


----------



## kocoman (Oct 20, 2009)

Troubled said:


> I do not believe it is possible to block specific chips on the RAM...however I do know that you can control how many chips are in use on the stick.
> 
> What are the specs of the RAM?  Pin, speed, etc...
> 
> What are the Max Memory specs for the motherboard in which it is installed on.  MicroDimms can be found in some online stores still.



Each BGA chips (4 on each side), 8 total says:

Kingmax ksv864t4a1c 070198

There is a sticker that reads SimpleTech, 90000-40357-002, K003090 QC
The board reads T3-0196 REV: 1.0

I think its 144 pins.

The computer is 192mb ram max, it has 64mb builtin, then my 128mb ram = 192mb.


> .however I do know that you can control how many chips are in use on the stick.


Can you tell me the details?

Its a pentium 3 500mhz, so I am not sure if its worth it to buy another microdimm at $60+

Right now it works fine with badram, but just can't use 2k or xp...

thanks


----------



## Troubled (Oct 20, 2009)

kocoman said:


> Each BGA chips (4 on each side), 8 total says:
> 
> Kingmax ksv864t4a1c 070198
> 
> ...



Did some research and found that your Laptop's memory is not as uncommon as you may think.  It is standard 144Pin PC100 SODIMM @ 128MB.  This is actually pretty easy to get for cheap on ebay. Found a Lot of 4 for $10 on ebay.  If i am correct then your RAM looks a lot like the one in this listing here


----------



## kocoman (Oct 20, 2009)

Troubled said:


> Did some research and found that your Laptop's memory is not as uncommon as you may think.  It is standard 144Pin PC100 SODIMM @ 128MB.  This is actually pretty easy to get for cheap on ebay. Found a Lot of 4 for $10 on ebay.  If i am correct then your RAM looks a lot like the one in this listing here



It does not have the notch

looks like this







I thought this SPD thread was about the effort of hacking and not buying and dumping...


----------



## bnborg (Oct 20, 2009)

Read the specifications: JEDEC, NVidia.


----------



## c0V3Ro (Nov 6, 2009)

anyone would kindly share the spd file from a corsair cm2x1024-6400?

thx a lot.


----------



## bodoblues (Nov 20, 2009)

hi!
is there a SPD database on the forum cose I can't find it. I need to download some and to upload several PC4000, 4400 and 4800 DDR SPD's. if they are not already... Thanks!


----------



## bnborg (Nov 20, 2009)

To repeat my previous post, on Page 12:

I found a few in the OCZ forums.

I posted mine here, in the Memory Database forum http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90194. Although, those threads seem to be about the timings in the SPD's, not the SPD's themselves.


----------



## toiladodien (Nov 30, 2009)

My ram run at cas 6, now I can force it to run at cas 5


----------



## donven (Dec 23, 2009)

*memory modules will not boot*

Hi, all
I am very new to this so here we go I tried to use the SPDTool on 2 of my 4 ram sticks (OCZ2N1066SR1G) by copying the setting of my other 2 which annoyingly are the same on paper but with slightly different  timings for the "JEDEC #3” as shown on the CPU-Z.
So the idea was to match the timings of the 2 sets of sticks as at that time I was thinking that this is what cosies the BSOD I use to get.
It all when very smooth until I tried to  reboot  the system to find out that it will not boot at all unless I remove the flashed set of sticks.
Now I am with 2 other ways good ram sticks on my shelf that I have no idea what to do whit and if anything  can be done at all!

I will gladly answer any questions and hope for your help and advice


----------



## toiladodien (Dec 23, 2009)

Since they can't boot, we can't use SPDTool to revert them to the way they were. 
You should take them to "hospital", they have professional equipment to handle such problem.
That's the way to go man.


----------



## donven (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi, toiladodien
Thanks for the quick reply.
As I said am very new to this so can you please tell me what "hospital" stands for
Thanks


----------



## toiladodien (Dec 23, 2009)

A place where your things are treated and taken care of by "doctors".
In my country, they call them computer doctors.


----------



## donven (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you are talking of a PC repair shop of some kind...!?
Which country are you from?


----------



## pkhetan (Dec 26, 2009)

*Can't over write SPD EEPROM anymore?*

Hi gays,

Marry Crismass and Happy new year 

I have two DDR3 SODIMM module in my laptop.
I have edited one module by Thaiphoon and its was successfully overwriten. I wanted to edit the other module using also the Thaiphoon but i couldn't overwrite it. Tryed again with the first module (which was successfully edited in the first time) but this time didn't work. I tried to edit it with SPDTool, nothing happened. It seems like its now write-protected or something like this, don't know. 

Any one have suggestion please.........


----------



## SPHERE (Jan 7, 2010)

hey  just wanted to stop in and forward my thanks to w1zzard for the awesome tool!

 it just helped me make a matching pair of 1gb sticks for use in dual Chanel 

-what was once a pc3200 1gb stick and a pc2700 1gb stick ...are now a matching pair of pc3200 2x1gb (at least as far as software is concerned)  fully stable in memtest overnight.


commet to one of the posts above^ about the bad memory adresses it may be possible to modify the system bios to reserve that memory and just not use it kinda like memory remaping or something  anyway just a thought you may look into but i have no idea how to edit bioses sorry


----------



## MattS (Feb 4, 2010)

I think i screwed the pooch on my ram!  

The other night I had some issues with my mobo/ram combo after I flashed the BIOS, yatta yatta.  Well the end result is my mobo has never liked to recognize my ram at its proper speed but I could always able to set the timings manually to correct the prob and it was just fine.  This time around, I couldn't and it was driving me crazy!  

So I found a thread on the OCZ support forums that was geared to my mobo and ram! I got supper pumped and ready to go.  It needed me to download this SPD tool and one of there files to write to the ram sticks to correct the issues.

Here is my problem.  Dont do this @4am when you are already frustrated and tiered.  I didnt read the thread COMPLETELY.  And it said it was made for ram sticks of 1gb up to 4gb total.  Well each ram stick I have is 2gb, for a total of 8gb....  I used the tool and the files they provided, restarted and boom, 1066mhz!!!! Nice! but wait... now it thinks each stick is only a gig!  

Checked with CPU-Z and each stick has the right time but only things each DIMM is 1gb 


Anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## Frogger (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^^^reflash them with a 2gig profile   try reading this http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=49 thread


----------



## Troubled (Feb 5, 2010)

MattS said:


> I think i screwed the pooch on my ram!
> 
> The other night I had some issues with my mobo/ram combo after I flashed the BIOS, yatta yatta.  Well the end result is my mobo has never liked to recognize my ram at its proper speed but I could always able to set the timings manually to correct the prob and it was just fine.  This time around, I couldn't and it was driving me crazy!
> 
> ...



I did the same thing to my RAM once...there is one setting that changed it from 1gb to 2GB....i would have to reinstall SPDTool to remember...give me a bit before you Reflash your memory.


----------



## Troubled (Feb 6, 2010)

If I remember correctly, when i had adjusted the Number of Row or Column Addresses while i was performing the same type of Edit, i found that my Ram had Dropped down to 1GB per Stick.  Mine are 14 Row 10 Column 2GB sticks.  If you have changed either one of these it could be a major cause of the problem.  I think i had changed the Rows to 13 and it was what dropped me down.  Changing it back to 14 corrected the problem.  I use OCZ Gold DDR2 1066 2GB Sticks (I have 4 of them)


----------



## fluor (Mar 24, 2010)

Hellò,
My MB is an Abit ip-35.
I have 2x2Gb ocz2g8002g 5-5-5-18 and I have bought 2x2GB oczg8002g 6-6-6-18 because I want 8GB totally, but now I have problem at boot (pc beeping and don't start). I have tested all modules and slots individually and they works. I have upgrade bios and reset cmos, but it still doesn't work.
I was thinking flashing two new sticks (6-6-6-18) copying the spd of the old ram I have (5-5-5-18), but I don't know if it's a good idea.
What do you thing about? 

Thanks.


----------



## toiladodien (Mar 27, 2010)

if your mainboard allow you to set timings, just set  it to 5-5-5-18 from your BIOS, your ram will run at 667Mhz though. If it don't work, just flash memery's SPD.


----------



## vadalaposta (May 16, 2010)

hi, can someone help me please, i have used spd tool with my patriot ddr2 9600elk and now only one stick works and the another stick dont post with the system, I have two identical spd file for both, is this ok ? inside of windows the cpuz recognize the second stick but is not recognize by the operative system, i already change the serial number of the one and still dont recognize, i need the original spd file but i dont have because i dont make any bckup,
 i am silly
please if someone can help me ? Thanks


----------



## Shonk (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's something interesting which i cant quite understand

I have 2x2gb Reaperx PC6400 5-4-4-15 (OCZ2RPX8002G) 2.1v on sticker 2.0v on epp profile evp of 2.2v

the best i can get them to run at the 425 fsb i run at is 5-4-3-12 46 @ 1.8v 5 pass memtest stable

I picked up some Reaper 4-4-4-15 54 2.1v on sticker 2.2v on epp 2.25v evp on ebay and it came today

My GA EP45-DS3R really didnt get on with both sets in and failed to boot 3 times
then came up at 200fsb the 4th

and was trying to set some crazy timings via the spd profile for 200mhz on the 400mhz setup

in the end i pulled my Reaperx and just booted with the reaper 4-4-4 so i could write down its full
epp timings to set manually 

it was 

4-4-4-15 
tRRD 3
tWTR 3
tWR  6
tRFC 54
tRTP 3
CMD  0

@ 2.2v

while i was there i decided to test if it could do 425 bus at 5-4-3-12 46
the same as my other ram

5-4-3-12-46 @ 1.8v = no boot
5-4-3-12-46 @ 2.0v = fail memtest
5-4-3-12-46 @ 2.2v = fail memtest
5-4-4-12-46 @ 1.8v = no boot
5-4-4-12-46 @ 1.9v = fail
5-4-4-12-46 @ 2.0v = 1 Pass didnt test further

I fitted my reaperx 5-4-4-15 back in so all 4 sticks
and had the timings at 
5-4-4-12-46 @ 2.0v


after finding this program

I decided to flash the reaperx spd data into the reapers 
to stop the bios getting confused on what data to use unless i set it manually

but strangley it has not only fixed the bios confusion which i was expecting
it has also made the ram run far better and at lower voltages

it has just passed its first pass at 5-4-3-12-46 @ 1.8v with all 8gb in
and it wouldnt even post at that voltage before with just the 4gb reaper's

im at a loss to explain this
i will post the spd dumps later as they are on the usb stick that its memtesting off
and i want to give it a few passes


----------



## Shonk (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's my backup's of the spd data

0+2 = OCZ2RPR800C42G
1+4 = OCZ2RPX8002G

It passed 2 passes of memtest in 2 hours 43 mins
priming it now in windows


----------



## Shonk (Aug 21, 2010)

It doesnt work the other way though

I Lapped my heatsink + cpu last night to prime95 stabalise it at 3.6ghz dropped my highest prime temps by 9deg btw

so im at 400x9 now so flashed the 4-4-4 spd data to all ram
it seems the reaperx isnt upto 4-4-4 so have flashed back


Im not into lapping and such usually
but it was annoying me that my temps where all over the place

Max temps
loads of Arctic Silver 5 = 74 core 0+1 core 2+3 69
Arctic Silver applied with credit card onto heatsink = core 0+1 79 core 2+3 = 64
Arctic Silver applied with credit card onto heatsink + lapped = core 0+1 65 core 2+3 61


----------



## herosand (Sep 13, 2010)

I just used this soft

and I have some question now.

    now ,I just used intel P55 chipset MB is Biostar Tpower i55 .CPU is intel i5 760 

    GC is XFX 5870    

    and memory modules  is  apacer DDR3 1333       7 7 7 20 t=1

     then ,SPDtool 0.63 noticed:“No memory modules found.Incompatible SMbus dirver? You can still work with SPD dumps but not read/write them to the memory modules on this computer.”

    I think maybe SPDtool 0.63 is no suppled to intel P55 chipset? maybe I make something mistake~

   is there anyone could help me ?


----------



## bnborg (Sep 13, 2010)

It's not the chipset so much as the memory.  It has never been reported to work with DDR3.


----------



## Sergey21 (Oct 13, 2010)

All regard! I bad know the English!
The Main problem:
Beside me problem by memory, me it is necessary urgently her(its) sew!
Possible somehow convert the format Thaiphoon Burner (.thp), in format SPD tool (.spd)? Or remake the file (.thp) with headline TH20 in TH10?
And there is program capable to save SPD lace trim in file with extension .bin?
Help me please!


----------



## Sergey21 (Oct 14, 2010)

The Problem is solved!


----------



## Snigel (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't get SPDTool to work on macbook white 2010 or macbook pro 2009. Both computers tells me "No Memory Modules Found. Incompatible SMBus driver"

These machines have nvidia chipsets 320m and 9400m, running Windows XP SP3 32bit


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Dec 4, 2010)

anyone know if there is a newer version out for this software yet?

=)


----------



## bobo10 (Dec 13, 2010)

hello everyone,

I have a problem with one SO-DIMM
i Made some changes and now is bocking my laptop after wlecome screen?
the only option is to re-program SPD in Windows Safe Mode.

Witch program can i use for this?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## varsovie (Dec 30, 2010)

*Software requirements*

Does anybody know Software requirements to run SPDTOOL under stock XP ?

Under fresh install XP Embedded SPDTOOL won't run - crash. Also no program icon.
I suspect some .NET Framework or Visual Basic runtime needed but good to have some hint then install one-by-one.

Thanks.


----------



## singhdhananjai (Jan 6, 2011)

*Help With HyperX! DDR2*

Hello! 
Please help me out on this!
I have a Kingston's KHX6400S2ULK2/4G, PC2-6400, CL4 low-power, SDRAM, 200-pin SODIMM, JEDEC ultra low latency timing of 4-4-4-12 at 1.8V. 
Now problem was that It didn’t boot on my Dell XPS M1330 with Intel - PM965 mother board and Mobile Core 2 Duo T7500 with Windows 7 system.
So I used SPD tool to change RAM setting I only changed Latency field from CL = 3,4 to CL=3,4,5 and fixed CheckSum. The Ram started working and system is loading. But the speed is set to 667 Mhz. 
Please can someone guide me what settings should be so that I can Use full potential (At least 800 Mhz) of my RAM. 









Please find enclosed the Original and Modded setting in the zip file. ( Download Link)
Thanks in advance

Dhan


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 6, 2011)

its a dell, may not be able to run it faster

is there another slot? if it is already populated with the slow ram then it will all clock down


----------



## singhdhananjai (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Bo$$ for the quick reply 

I was able to use some other RAM at 800 Mhz; Don't have any extra slot as both slots have a 2 GB Hyperx RAM.

If any one has tweaked and DDR2 800Mhz, Hyerx Ram please upload your SPD dump.

Thanks
Dhan


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Jan 19, 2011)

bnborg said:


> It's not the chipset so much as the memory.  It has never been reported to work with DDR3.



DDR3 works too. I flashed the data of my Corsair module (CM3X2G1333C9) to my Kingston module (KVR1066D3N7K2/4G)
so far it work will report back if anything happens


----------



## Shonk (Jan 26, 2011)

anyone have a spd dump of 

Corsair XMS3 1600 CL7

CMX4GX3M2A1600C7
they run at 7-8-7-20

I have
CMX4GX3M2A1600C9
Which are quite happy running 
from default
9-9-9-24
to
7-8-7-18

Would be nice to flash them to the other spd data


----------



## bnborg (Feb 14, 2011)

SetsunaFZero said:


> DDR3 works too. I flashed the data of my Corsair module (CM3X2G1333C9) to my Kingston module (KVR1066D3N7K2/4G)
> so far it work will report back if anything happens



Thanks for the report, SetsunaFZero!

That is good to know, since I have now gone to DDR3 also.


----------



## j_saade25 (Feb 24, 2011)

Are we going to expect any new version of this tool? It's been a while since the last release... My laptop is not supported. It's HP DV6-3170, HM55 chipset.


----------



## kafkacell (May 10, 2011)

Does this support my lappy? Toshiba Satellite GM965. Have two sticks 2 GB DDR2 333 and 2 GB DDR2 400 Mhz. According to SPD there is no support for 333 Mhz in the stick of 400 Mhz.

Can I change it to 333 Mhz directly? is a Kingston SODIMMM


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 23, 2011)

Ok what happens when the program doesn't support an SO-DIMM kit ?

If you look at the attached file you will see that most options are Undefined.....

So where does someone start to change the timings from 7-7-7-20 to 6-6-6-20 ?


----------



## bnborg (May 23, 2011)

HellasVagabond:

If you really want to get into it, get the specifications for DDR3.  See my previous post #307.

I heve not looked at them yet.  But if they are like DDR2, you have to sort through the necessary fields on a bit by bit basis using a hex editor.  I use Hex Workshop.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 23, 2011)

Actually its DDR3 but with so many Undefined slots i simply don't want to ruin the modules by making the slightest mistake that's all.


----------



## osmanraju (Jun 12, 2011)

using SPDtool i flash my Transcend DDR2 1066Mh 1gb module. After doing this my pc does not boot and BIOS is given continuously beeping. If i use this ram module anther module then BIOS is hang up . What can i do now????


----------



## user21 (Jun 12, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> umm please don't do that .. you will just end up with unusable memory



haha


----------



## mbeifuss (Jun 18, 2011)

*try this*



osmanraju said:


> using SPDtool i flash my Transcend DDR2 1066Mh 1gb module. After doing this my pc does not boot and BIOS is given continuously beeping. If i use this ram module anther module then BIOS is hang up . What can i do now????



Try putting in some other RAM, go into the bios so you can set the memory and cpu frequencies manually.  Put them as low as they will go and then see if you can use your existing messed up RAM, if so flash it back to sane settings.


----------



## ununoctio (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,
i have a problem; i have bought 4 module of RAM ( 2 Gb Geil DDR3 1600 Mhz CL8 Value Plus).
But i have a incompatible Motherboard ( Asrock P45R2000-Wifi).
My motherboard supports DDR3  1333, but doesn't support DDR3 1600.
Then i need to underclock my RAM to 1333 Mhz by SPD.
I attach my SDP, what i need to edit?
Thanks.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello

I need to tighten my timings on my ram, well its really the ram fsb. Its ddr3 G.Skill 9-9-9-24-2N - F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ

Does SPDtool support ICH10R? My mobo is Rampage III Extreme. Rest of the specs are here CPU-Z i7 950 @ 5Ghz







Now JEDEC 3 profile is 592 divid by cas8 = 74. That gives me the below that i would love to run, or even 444mhz if i think it could go more

```
518Mhz = 7
444Mhz = 6
```

So i would love to start it at 518Mhz and timings of 7, but in that pic above with SPDtool i can't select 518Mhz in "*SDRAM cycle time at Maximum Support Cas Latency*" i can only select 500 or 571mhz. Now i dont know if this is where i should be changing things, i got that info of google as the only info i could figure out and understand.

I attached the SPDtool dump of the ram, hopefully maybe someone might find it of use if no one can help. I cant oc beyond 5ghz on the i7 950, but now i can see the door open if i can only sort this out. Really appreciate any kind of help.

Quick edit
ICH10R is supported


----------



## purecain (Oct 15, 2011)

this tool is Epic Wizzard.... 

amazing effort.... thankyou dude...


----------



## Zibri (Nov 6, 2011)

"No memory modules found. Incompatible SMBus driver?"

OS: Windows 7 64 bit
MB: Asus P6X58D-E

Nevermind.
http://www.techpowerup.com/spdtool/SPDTool_063.zip  works 

Now, look at these:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1587166/Corsair Dominator CMP6GX3M3A1600C8.zip

It's the dump of my 6 modules.
They are 2GB modules from Corsair, I bought 3 and then 3 after a few months.
SPD are very different and in AIDA64 3 modules (the newer ones) show no serial number and some slower timings.

I don't care much about it but I think someone here might be interested.

Another thing, even if they are rated 8-8-8-24 CR2 @ 1600 mhz  I successfully clocked them at 8-8-7-20 CR1.


----------



## jtleon (Nov 7, 2011)

*Great Tool - Fixed OCZ Platinum DDR400, etc.*

W1zzard you ROCK!  

I picked up these old OCZ Platinum 1Gb sticks (ebay), which are notoriously factory clocked at 2.5-3-2-5 (aka the "safe" clocks for all mobos).  However my HP/Compaq mobos do not allow BIOS timing adjustments.

Using SPDTool, I essentially copied the faster settings from some G-Skill ZX modules (that run 2-2-2-5) to the OCZ modules and wala, the OCZ's are also running 2-2-2-5 @ 161Mhz.  These are long out of production, and thanks to W1zzard, they have a new life!  Now my old servers at work will enjoy the optimum performance!

I then applied these same timings to my gaming box here at home, running Mushkin Engineering 1Gb Samples DDR433 @ DDR452 2.5-3-2-5 (the Black sticks!).  I did not expect these sticks could run CL2 when overclocked.  Now they are running 2-3-2-5 @ DDR450!  These sticks are even Crysis 2 stable, unbelievable!  Even superpi 1M has dropped to 30s.

This may be old news, but only the W1zzard has made it possible!


----------



## DjiNN (Nov 13, 2011)

is this software compatible with h67 Chipset? im using h67ma-ud2h-b3 and 4gx2 corsair xms 1333. When i tried to lounch program. I says no memory modules found. incompatible smbus driver?


----------



## ooiman92 (Dec 2, 2011)

POGE said:


> Yay I can edit the size of my memory!  I've been wanting to upgrade to 2 Gigs.



WHOOPS. I think I accidentally saved my 2GB spd to my 1GB stick. So  basically, I have a 1GB stick that thinks it's a 2GB stick.  How do I fix it? lol Thanks guys!


----------



## jtleon (Dec 2, 2011)

So you did not backup your original 1Gb SPD file?

What brand/model is your 1Gb stick?  You can probably use one of my SPD files I posted (the factory versions) to restore it - they are all 1Gb sticks of DDR.



ooiman92 said:


> WHOOPS. I think I accidentally saved my 2GB spd to my 1GB stick. So  basically, I have a 1GB stick that thinks it's a 2GB stick.  How do I fix it? lol Thanks guys!


----------



## ooiman92 (Dec 2, 2011)

jtleon said:


> So you did not backup your original 1Gb SPD file?
> 
> What brand/model is your 1Gb stick?  You can probably use one of my SPD files I posted (the factory versions) to restore it - they are all 1Gb sticks of DDR.



Nah, it was part of a dual channel kit, so i can pull the SPD off the other stick. The problem is, whenever I put the bad one into a laptop, it won't boot. I tried moving the sticks to a different slot, but that didn't work either. It's a Samsung DDR2, so the DDR SPD probably won't work.

Edit: Did anyone figure it out? I still want to try and fix it. I can't get my laptop to post with it installed.
Still Nobody? :O


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Dec 7, 2011)

Isn't there any guide to use SPD Tool? It was interesting as there are also guides to RBE and so on...

Cheers


----------



## timohour (Dec 18, 2011)

DjiNN said:


> is this software compatible with h67 Chipset? im using h67ma-ud2h-b3 and 4gx2 corsair xms 1333. When i tried to lounch program. I says no memory modules found. incompatible smbus driver?



I am having the same problem with hm65 chipset (mobile version of h65/67). Does anybody found a solution. I want to flash one module to work dual channel


----------



## purecain (Jan 5, 2012)

one module on its own can never work in dual channel... 
thats not what you meant was it timohour????


----------



## timohour (Jan 5, 2012)

purecain said:


> one module on its own can never work in dual channel...
> thats not what you meant was it timohour????



Yes!!! What I meant was that I have two different memory modules and flashing the one with the other will enable dual channel. Thanks for clarifying. 
I still waiting for support on the H65/H67 chipset 
Thakns


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 5, 2012)

SPDtool is EOL so you wont get any further support on this


----------



## timohour (Jan 5, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> SPDtool is EOL so you wont get any further support on this



Thanks for the info


----------



## James D (Jan 24, 2012)

timohour said:


> I am having the same problem with hm65 chipset (mobile version of h65/67). Does anybody found a solution. I want to flash one module to work dual channel



Just launch CPU-z or AIDA64 right before launching SPDTool and it will work. A least my old HP nc6000 is OK now.

Anyone can tell me what every option does? Specidically: Write, Compare and Submit? And of course Fix checksum?

If I push Fixchecksum will it change smth in my inserted memory module? Same question about compare. Also I think I understand what Write means But what does submit means? And I see that submit function is missing in last version so this is what "Removed SPD upload feature until it's fixed" means but will it be fixed at all? And can I still flash my memory modules on 0.63 version and what does Submit means and created for (haven't I asked this 10 words before?L)?

I am not noob, actually I am very well skilled but looks like I have problems with translation these words. They are simple but I am not 100% sure what they exactly mean in this program.

Thank you.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 24, 2012)

submit is for uploading to our old SPD database. write is just what it says it writes the loaded spd into memory,compare is just that as well. compares the loaded spd with the selected one in this menu


----------



## James D (Jan 24, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> submit is for uploading to our old SPD database. write is just what it says it writes the loaded spd into memory,compare is just that as well. compares the loaded spd with the selected one in this menu



Thank you. Now I see, I was mislead with upload/submit.
Anyway i found a BUG! For some reason when I compare with backed up SPD both 62 and 63 versions sometimes show me red numbers (always different place) and sometimes it compared well.
I am just worried that if it compares only 50% succesfull then will it write it well on 100 chances from 100? Bad driver or what?

And could you tell me smth about fixchecksum. Should I do it every time before flashing modded spd image?

EDIT""" Another BUG! I tried to change TRFC from 72ns to 66ns. But SPDTool had only 66.25ns. After I set it, saved and opened again I saw insane 322ns for Trfc!!! because SPDTool also changed another 0 to 1. I edited file in HexEditor and now profile is fine.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Jan 24, 2012)

i was just wondering what is this software really designed for? 
the only think i can think of is just running duel channel when the ram don't match or just flash it around to make it seem like you have one ram instead of another...


----------



## James D (Jan 24, 2012)

kikicoco1334 said:


> i was just wondering what is this software really designed for?
> the only think i can think of is just running duel channel when the ram don't match or just flash it around to make it seem like you have one ram instead of another...



Both reasons you told are silly.
RAM will work in dual channel anyway if chipset supports it. I saw some post that dual channel in his machine started to work only after flash but I have bit of skepticism about that.

The main reason is overclocking RAM.
Maybe adding XMP profiles but this is in a more complicated way if you don't want to pay for other software. Also you can try to increasing bandwidth of RAM but it is almost impossible without increasing voltage. Maybe you are able to make 1333 from 1066 though.


----------



## peterspencer (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Guys! I need some help to modify my DDR3 sodimm capacity. My bios only support 6GB total and I have a couple of these beautiful DDR3 SODIMM:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156014&highlight=SPDTOOL
I'm don't know wich parameters to modify (ratio, ransk, density???) to make my system see one of my modules as 2GB instead of 4GB
I could also (as an alternative) flash a differente module of 2GB I've bought (http://www.adata-group.com/index.php?action=product_specification&cid=5&piid=120) with the same timings (@533Mhz cas6) of the Corsair Vengeance but how could I do?
P.S.: I've dumped both kind of SoDimm. They are both in the attachment...


----------



## timohour (Jan 25, 2012)

peterspencer said:


> Hi Guys! I need some help to modify my DDR3 sodimm capacity. My bios only support 6GB total and I have a couple of these beautiful DDR3 SODIMM:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156014&highlight=SPDTOOL
> I'm don't know wich parameters to modify (ratio, ransk, density???) to make my system see one of my modules as 2GB instead of 4GB
> I could also (as an alternative) flash a differente module of 2GB I've bought (http://www.adata-group.com/index.php?action=product_specification&cid=5&piid=120) with the same timings (@533Mhz cas6) of the Corsair Vengeance but how could I do?
> P.S.: I've dumped both kind of SoDimm. They are both in the attachment...



YOu should better flash your 2GB . You don't need to flash it because it will probably work out of the box. 

Flashing your 4GB module with 2GB image will probably make it unbootable


----------



## peterspencer (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, the 2GB Adata works...but the timing doesn't match the one on the corsair one...no problem about unbootable modules...hotplug and reflash can recover it.


----------



## timohour (Jan 25, 2012)

Give me some time. I will send you a 533 cl6 dump till tomorrow


----------



## peterspencer (Jan 25, 2012)

timohour said:


> Give me some time. I will send you a 533 cl6 dump till tomorrow



Ok, take your time! Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## timohour (Jan 25, 2012)

Rename the file to spd.
This is a dump based on the Adata you uploaded.
After flashing your ram it should run  maximum @1066 (533) CL6.
If you have any problem with this dump don't hesitate to ask.

enjoy

_Q: Is the Corsair Vengeance 1600 you own a flashable module? I am asking because I plan to buy one for myself._


----------



## peterspencer (Jan 25, 2012)

timohour said:


> Rename the file to spd.
> This is a dump based on the Adata you uploaded.
> After flashing your ram it should run  maximum @1066 (533) CL6.
> If you have any problem with this dump don't hesitate to ask.
> ...



Hmmm...well...after flashed (still didn't reboot) CPU-Z read 6-6-6-20-26@533!
The corsair Vengeance is flashable! I bought 2x4GB @40€ (I'm from Italy) and one of them is useless...I thought the Adata had the same 1066 cas latency so I bought the additional stick wich i'm about to test. Anyway don't make you betray (just like i thought) by the cool-looking sticker in the pictures...it seems to be a heatspreader but it isn't.
(I've attached a CPU-Z screen for my Corsair Vengeance 1600 DDR3 SODIMM)
I'm crossing my fingers and rebooting...


----------



## peterspencer (Jan 25, 2012)

It Worked!  for timohour!
Maybe that tRAS=20 could be tightened to 16 (according the vengeance timings)...

Peolpe, we really need a guide for this powerful tool...or maybe there's one somewhere...but where?


----------



## James D (Jan 26, 2012)

Corsairs are flashable. But stupid Corsair engineers didn't add support for CL7 and CL8 in their sticks and therefore people will have big advantage if they have only 1-st gen I-3 and 1-stgen I-5 (1066Mhz) but not I-7 (1333Mhz).
Therefore you need to reflash it with proper image.
I can send taiphoon burner's profile for that Corsair 1866Mhz which should have Cl7 and Cl8 timings added and also added XMP profiles for 1866Mhz and 2133Mhz. 
Perhaps you can try to flash 1600 sticks by this profile too.
Will add thumbnails soon
*
EDIT* To Mods: Can i post a link on where people can read much more about editing Corsair's profiles?
Also using SPDTool if I want to flash 1 stick should I do it with only 1 stick in a laptop or with second inside? Second module is different.


----------



## timohour (Jan 26, 2012)

6-6-6-16. Rename and enjoy. Thanks for the info on the Corsair module.

@jamesD

Do you know if this Corsair 1866 have Jedec compliant 1866 and 1600 and therefore will play out of the box for SB modules?
If possible pls provide the original dump too.


----------



## peterspencer (Jan 26, 2012)

@timohour: it worked like a charm! I owe you a beer! 
P.S.: using the useful tip of James D I've been able to get a dump for tRAS=16 by myself!

@James D: YOU've been my guide to RAM flashing! Thank you!


----------



## James D (Jan 26, 2012)

@peterspenсer just don't forget about checksums.

Original dump is here. It has 1866Mhz JEDEC of course.

Anyway if anyone wants to read more about Corsair's possibilities or look couple How-To videos you can visit this thread and read first post.


----------



## peterspencer (Jan 26, 2012)

@James D: Hmmm...that means I should correct the checksum prior to flash any module (when requested)???
I Never did it because i thought it, in some way, it could modify parameters out of my control.
My doubt came first when i reflashed a stick with its original dump...but SPDTOOL told me "...invalid checksum...continue?"
But what does checksum repair do anyway?


----------



## James D (Jan 26, 2012)

2 minutes ago first time I flashed RAM. And after modding some settings (tRC) I fixed checksum using SPDTool. If you open anything via Taiphoon Burner you will see red digits and symbols. They are checksum of SPD data. every time you change smth there checksum must be different.


----------



## Vendor (Apr 10, 2012)

please add support for intel h61 chipset.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 10, 2012)

SPDtool is no longer supported,in fact it hasnt been supported for a number of years. There is an alternative though

http://www.softnology.biz/


----------



## j_saade25 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Suggestion*

Hello W1zzard,

I have a suggestion... Can you provide a version of SPDTool which allows you to insert the SMBus address to be scanned (if not automatically detected)? The SMBus address can be known using other programs, which makes it an expert feature.

Thank you.


----------



## big_buka (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi! I have some problem.... i flashed spd on my memory and now my pc won't start at all...
takeMS 1GB DDR-2 800 MHz TMS1GB264C081-804EP x3 (I flashed all....)
Asus P5Q Pro Turbo

Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 8, 2012)

big_buka said:


> Hi! I have some problem.... i flashed spd on my memory and now my pc won't start at all...
> takeMS 1GB DDR-2 800 MHz TMS1GB264C081-804EP x3 (I flashed all....)
> Asus P5Q Pro Turbo
> 
> Sorry for my bad english...



The chips are dead. you cannot do anything without spending money, do you not read the instuctions???

Buy new RAM. Manually set timings and voltages remove new ram place old dead ram in, and Hey presto it SHOULD work, unless you have really done something crazy.


----------



## j_saade25 (Jul 8, 2012)

big_buka said:


> Hi! I have some problem.... i flashed spd on my memory and now my pc won't start at all...
> takeMS 1GB DDR-2 800 MHz TMS1GB264C081-804EP x3 (I flashed all....)
> Asus P5Q Pro Turbo
> 
> Sorry for my bad english...



Good day,

Do the following:

- Remove all RAMs and borrow a working one.
- Install it and go to the BIOS, choose the highest latencies and lowest clocks possible.
- Save and quit BIOS.
- Turn off PC, put back your broken RAMs.
- Startup, go to SPDTool and fix what you messed up with. (I hope you have a backup of your previous SPD. If you don't have a backup, go to some online forum and get working general-purpose SPDs)

Hope this helps.


----------



## SenatorPC (Sep 19, 2012)

i download and install and run !
when i run , i have a problem !
i can't see the memory list !
http://s3.picofile.com/file/7504705371/error.jpg
tnx for help


----------



## solnyshok (Dec 12, 2012)

*2 different sodimms cause graphics corruption*

Hi, I have 2 ddr2 sodimms

4gb 333Mhz 
2gb 400Mhz
Laptop hp2530p, Win8x64

which work well separately, but, when used together, cause graphics corruption. It usually starts when playing some flash video, like youtube in chrome. Graphics get inverted, corrupted, shifted, etc. but system stays stable. Usually, it is enough to minimize/maximize window to restore view. Until it again gets corrupted over time.

I attach zip with spds of both modules and a picture of spd comparison side by side (left 4GB, right 2GB)

Please help me with advise on what can be done to fix compatibility issue (if at all possible). On the first sight, I see very big difference in tRFC. Could it be edited? What are better values there?

I hope that all experiments could be done on a smaller (2GB) module, because I can survive loosing it (basically I will remove it anyway if this graphics issue isn't fixed). I really would not like to edit spd of 4GB module. It is a rare stuff on the market, much more difficult to replace.


----------



## James D (Dec 12, 2012)

solnyshok said:


> Please help me with advise on what can be done to fix compatibility issue (if at all possible).



Challenge accepted

Don't touch anything there.
I would edit 4GB module because it is slower one. In case of bad flash you can (at least other did) to hot plug RAM module when being in BIOS and then do not save and reboot. Or just hot plug in 2 seconds after POST And then flash it back.
*What is your chipset?????* and other specs like CPU.


----------



## solnyshok (Dec 12, 2012)

hi, if it is possible to hotplug and revive, we can try editing 4gb module, though I would have thought that it should be easier to achieve stable setup by putting in more relaxed timings into faster chip, not the other way around.

I am on intel chipset 4 series, laptop. dualbooting w8/w7 x64 intel core2 duo. btw I tried writing trfc into 2gb module - edit, fix checksum,write... I get verification error, I think write fails. This is either write protected module, or Smbus driver issue on my system. when I first start spdtool it fails to find memory modules and complains about smbus dtiver. I then started cpuz and quit it. then spdtools works (at least, reads spd from modules)


----------



## solnyshok (Dec 12, 2012)

ok, at least some good news, I performed write on 4GB module altering one parameter for 200Mhz mode. Just a try to see that writing works. It shows that
1) (good news) spdtool writing works on my chipset and w8x64
2) (bad news) fast 400MHz 2GB module is write protected.
3) (good news) 333MHz 4GB module is writeable


----------



## James D (Dec 12, 2012)

RAM which is coming with laptop/PC usually is protected.

Here is text so you could type it. It would take some time for me to create spd profile so better if you work for yourself too

Did you read somewhere about CPU-z? Are you russian?

Try to fix checksum, if it will not be changed then 100% checksum is oK. If it changes smth... I would stick to the one is in txt but don't guarantee anything.

Anyway I still don't guarantee anything

You should flash repeatedly until verification passes.


----------



## solnyshok (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you, JamesD. Yes I am russian. I also have seen your posts on ixbt.

I tried this and dozen other variations, even went as far as making system unbootable, restarted without sodimm, hotplugged and restored it. 

I tried many options, making whole system faster (writing faster parameters into slower module) and making system even slower (changing from 5-5-5-15 to 6-6-6-18). Nothing helped.

I am running out of ideas.
BTW, is there any limit to how many times you can flash SPD? I did it about 30 times, I reckon.


----------



## James D (Dec 13, 2012)

*@sonlnyshok,* I see. At this time I suggest you flash my profile and stick with 1 4GB module then. looks like it's either personal incompatibility which is impossible to solve or troubles wit motherboard/chipset. You may try to use another 4GB stick with your one. In fact I would do it anyway = sell 2Gb and buy 4GB.

P.S. 30 times?? You are hard flasher less is better. I guess many-many hundreds times but who knows.


----------



## up4it (Jan 25, 2013)

*CL4 Mission*

Hi, looking to squeeze some more performance from my 3 year old laptop -would really appreciate some advice on which way to go...

Currently still have stock DDR2 sticks that came from new:
2x2gb 6-6-6-18 SODIMM @ 800mhz

Should I..
a) buy new 2x2gb HyperX CL4 800mhz
b) change the timings of the current sticks to the spd profile of the CL4 HyperX sticks using SPDTool
c) buy new generic 2x4gb 800mhz sticks (all seem to be cl6) and change the timings to CL4 from an exsiting database profile.

Has anyone done any of the above before with any success?  Is there anyone with access to a CL4 spd profile file for 4gb DDR2 SODIMM sticks?
Cheers


----------



## James D (Jan 25, 2013)

up4i5, Remember this schedule of how important characteristics are:
1. Size of RAM (till 8GB for usual user on Windows 7 x64).
2. Frequency of RAM.
3. Timings.

In your case you better save money for 2x4GB OR at least 1 4GB stick to make it 6GB total.

As for timings... from 6 to 4 is very risky. And even if it is possible you may do it only on 2GB sticks or less and they will heat a lot. Much safer is make it CL5. Anyway do it only after you add more RAM and STILL will feel that you need more performance.

P.S. You can always buy SSD. It is even better upgrade than RAM.

P.P.S. By Generic RAM you mean no-name Chinese RAM sticks? You better don't play with them at all.


----------



## up4it (Jan 26, 2013)

*Frequency*

Much appreciated James...no wasn't talking about Chinese ram - more Korean / Japanese

You're right i'm running Windows 7 64bit, so 8gb seems the best first target.
The only sticks I've seen anywhere running reasonably better timings are Patriot CL5 - so maybe the right target..wonder if anyone has the spd profile for these.

You also mentioned frequency would be worth looking at - but is this an option in my case? Would changing the top 400mhz frequency of the DDR2 SODIMMs to 533 lead to the motherboard accepting this and maybe even overclocking the cpu that way??? Tried to look at cpu overclocking a while back through setFSB only to find that the bios on my motherboard wouldn't support it.


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Feb 9, 2013)

i thought i should upload my XMP profiles "Thaiphoon Burner only"
1600 is from an Corsair Vengeance LP CML8GX3M2A
and 1866 from CMZ8GX3M2A

can anyone upload the 2133 and 2400 Corsair Vengeance profiles?


----------



## TerryG (Feb 16, 2013)

*SPDTool fixed my memory!*

I realize this is very old, but what a find for me.

I recently bought 2 2gig 800MHz ddr2 sticks from Nemix.  They would not run at 800, only 667.  After considerable research I found this tool and used it to copy the file from the eprom on one stick to the other eprom (the timings were not identical).

Bingo!  The memory now runs at 800.

And it passed the Win7 memory test, FWIW.

TR


----------



## maxionline (Apr 6, 2013)

*Patriot 2x8gb*

Hi, i bought a 16gb (2X8GB) patriot viper 3 kit (PV316G160C0K). This mem are 1600mhz cas 10 1.5v.

I was trying to oc this beyond 1866mhz but is impossible, it dont have an XMP profile over 1600mhz. Someone can post for me one XMP profile from a Patriot Viper 3 1866/2133mhz 8gb  to flash in my mem and see if it work fine?

Thx!

(sorry, my english sucks)


----------



## R-T-B (May 18, 2013)

I know this isn't supported, but I actually need this for an older PC.

Can anyone reupload?  Link is broken.


----------



## Frogger (May 18, 2013)

try this might work depending on your chipset


----------



## pulse (May 29, 2013)

R-T-B said:


> I know this isn't supported, but I actually need this for an older PC.
> 
> Can anyone reupload?  Link is broken.



I'm in the same predicament. Can't find SPDTool anywhere :-/


----------



## Bambooz (Jun 11, 2013)

^ http://ks3096924.kimsufi.com/TPU/SPDTool_063.zip


edit: removed the derpybird.tk domain since freenom decided they don't want me as a (paying!) customer
(removed all options to renew the domain 10 days before it expired.. totally not on purpose to redirect to spamvertising crap later.. naaaah)


----------



## ntinos kotsoulis (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi.. I have an Asus 1101ha netbook and i cant SPD my RAM..What utility can i use for that?
the link above does not exists.. :/
Thank you in advance..


----------



## c0V3Ro (Nov 20, 2013)

Got a Dell 5421 that I'd love to hack OEM rams :]


----------



## Ascii2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks W1zzard for the useful SPDTool software.

Please note that I have found the following problems with the SPDTool 0.63 software:

When editing DDR SDRAM SPD data, CAS Latency selection of 2 actually applies CAS Latency setting of 2.5.
When editing DDR SDRAM SPD data, CAS Latency selection of 4 actually applies CAS Latency setting of 3 and shows CAS Latency setting of 4 in Timing Summary.
When editing DDR2 SDRAM SPD data, CAS Latency selection of "3, 5, 6" actually applies CAS Latency settings of 3, 5, and 6, but Timming Summary shows 4,5,6.
Selection of 2.5 for CAS Latency of DDR SDRAM is not available.
No way to remove or undefine a frequency/timings combination.
It also seems like there could be other issues with the CAS Latency selection option, especially for DDR SDRAM.


For future versions of the software, I request the following features/changes:

Indicate what file or module is open
Compare to a file
Ability to import from Clipboard
Ability to manually modify Hex editor data


----------



## Protagonist (Mar 15, 2015)

I realize this thread is old, is there a newer version of the tool that supports DDR3 Kingston HyperX 8GB and Also Corsair Vengeance 8GB modules ?




 

That is the what i get when i open the tool


----------



## jtleon (Nov 21, 2016)

Greetings TPU Gurus,
Thought I would drop in again (once every 5 years, more than enough right?).
Again I must praise our Most Excellent & Merciful W1zzard, for this thy miraculously powerful SPDTool !!!
I am trying to nail down the highest performing timings for Intel's G33 chipset.
I have gotten "lucky" (trial & error) with timings on the HP Nettle 2 boards (MCP61), and am seeing similar gains on the G33 board (Dell), using the exact same SPD settings.
I am hoping that one of you might know of a G33 expert archive, etc., that might have value.

As always, thanks in advance.
(P.S. Also looking for the OEM's BIOS logic for toggling CR1 and CR2, based on timings.)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2016)

jtleon said:


> Greetings TPU Gurus,
> Thought I would drop in again (once every 5 years, more than enough right?).
> Again I must praise our Most Excellent & Merciful W1zzard, for this thy miraculously powerful SPDTool !!!
> I am trying to nail down the highest performing timings for Intel's G33 chipset.
> ...



 Brought that back from the dead didn't you

this is just a STACK of Necro's isnt it?

if your genuinely looking for information regarding G33 timing's, may i suggest You create a thread specifically geared toward that? it may bear more fruit.

Good Luck, and Welcome back


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Brought that back from the dead didn't you
> 
> this is just a STACK of Necro's isnt it?




To be fair, what he's asking can only be found in the dusty tombes of a computer necropolis...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> To be fair, what he's asking can only be found in the dusty tombes of a computer necropolis...



yeah, i *edited* and pointed out that it might be easier if He created a thread geared specifically @ that G33 timing issue

either way, i dont mind necros, kinda liked the Avatar of that user a couple posts up ...itsl ike lookign into a time capsule


----------



## jtleon (Nov 21, 2016)

Many Thanks Jboy & R-T-B for the quick responses, and advisement, I will try to web search on G33 details more extensively, before creating a fresh "_necropolis"_ thread on the subject. No doubt most G33 boards have been "_Gold Harvested_" by now.
However, we still have dial up internet speeds here in the desert, so who's foolin' who?
All the Best !


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2016)

jtleon said:


> Many Thanks Jboy & R-T-B for the quick responses, and advisement, I will try to web search on G33 details more extensively, before creating a fresh "_necropolis"_ thread on the subject. No doubt most G33 boards have been "_Gold Harvested_" by now.
> However, we still have dial up internet speeds here in the desert, so who's foolin' who?
> All the Best !



 Best of luck in your search you're a  more determined person than I am ...


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 22, 2016)

jtleon said:


> Many Thanks Jboy & R-T-B for the quick responses, and advisement, I will try to web search on G33 details more extensively, before creating a fresh "_necropolis"_ thread on the subject. No doubt most G33 boards have been "_Gold Harvested_" by now.
> However, we still have dial up internet speeds here in the desert, so who's foolin' who?
> All the Best !



Duh-duh-dial up?

Forget the thread necropolis, that's scary shit man.

Good luck!


----------



## jtleon (Nov 22, 2016)

All Good Gents,
Found plenty, so far, using our blessed SPDTool - and memtest checked, here is the latest numbers;
CPU Type  QuadCore Intel Xeon L5430, 2666 MHz (8 x 333)
Motherboard Name  Dell Vostro 410, Motherboard Chipset  Intel Bearlake G33
System Memory  3328 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM), Module Name  Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5JTL
Serial Number  None, Module Size  2 GB (2 ranks, 8 banks)
Module Type  Unbuffered DIMM, Memory Type  DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed  DDR2-800 (400 MHz), Module Width  64 bit
Module Voltage  SSTL 1.8, Error Detection Method  None
Refresh Rate  Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh
*Memory Timings:*
@ 400 MHz  4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 16-51-3-6-3-3 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 333 MHz  3-4-4-10 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 14-43-3-5-3-3 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 266 MHz  2-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 11-34-2-4-2-2 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
*Memory Module Features:*
Analysis Probe  Not Present, FET Switch External  Disabled, Weak Driver  Supported

I am hesitant to drive these to CAS 3, don't really want to learn how to recover them, yet.  Will advise when I learn more.
Thanks,


----------



## jtleon (Nov 23, 2016)

HOLY FREAKIN' JEBUS,

Thanks so much to cka3o4nuk - if you are still out there !!!  I just debricked my module using this technique.  When I first read this, I thought it was a joke - it is not - it works perfectly, as long as you have a bootable module in another slot !  Just pre-seat the bricked module as far as possible, before contact, powerup, then fully seat after post.  If you don't believe, see which module below should not be working (at least would not post when seated fully).



cka3o4nuk said:


> where is danger ? even if you write wrong spd there is a way to get back  inserting memory on the fly.  i tried and saved my module in a such way



Motherboard Chipset  Intel Bearlake G33
DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5JTL  2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (4-4-4-12 @ 400 MHz) (3-4-4-10 @ 333 MHz) (2-3-3-8 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5JTL  2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (3-4-4-12 @ 400 MHz) (2-4-4-10 @ 333 MHz)

Now the CAS 3 module above has been restored to CAS 4 - and all is working !

Yes I understand the risks so many of you detailed, but Christ, it works !  Will I do it again, nope, not a gambler.

Thanks again!

(Hmmm, what if I could seat two CAS2 modules after booting on a CAS4 - then pull the CAS4....)


----------



## aplikasiandroid (Dec 7, 2016)

anyone would kindly share the spd file from a corsair cm2x1024-6400?


----------



## jtleon (Dec 10, 2016)

Hmmmm....So this should work, if you adjust the capacity to 1 Gb.  Note that this file is at the max possible speed - it might not work on your system.


----------

